# Celebrity big brother fans



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Don't forget it starts tonight - the line up has been release/confirmed - a few surprises - can't believe they have David Guest - he can be so funny so looking forward to seeing him and Nancy Dell'Olio who I find hysterical.

http://www.digitalspy.com/tv/celebr...-housemates-from-david-gest-to-gemma-collins/


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I will give the launch a go - mainly because a lot of the Celebs I've actually heard of this time around ( plus David Bowie's ex Angie is supposedly going in and growing up with a mum _obsessed _with him & his music, I'm kinda interested to see what she's like ) but whether I'll continue to watch is doubtful as I haven't watched past launch nights the past couple of years.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

oh god a few annoying ones in there - no doubt will watch it though lol nothing like a bit of car crash tv


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Can't wait for the launch! Usually enjoy watching it with a bit of chocolate but I'm supposed to be eating better.  will have to have a banana.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

16 seems more than the usual number of housemates doesn't it?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Im happy with some of them ... The ones that i have heard of anyway lol .... Darren Day is one of my favourite actors/ singers so looking forward to him along with John Partridge , now he will be funny along with David Guest


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

a few of them i am a bit like who are you? the ones that turn up for the opening of a crisp packet sort of people, wanting their 15 minutes


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Can you tell we don't watch much TV - I have no idea who most of those people are


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I was awaiting a CBB thread or I was about to start one myself! 

Looking forward to it, now I am out of my lovely Christmas coccoon. Don't quite know any of the younger celebs - I use that term loosely and it will be very interesting to watch David Gest, he's as mad as a box of frogs but a great raconteur. Then we have love rat Darren Day and the gobby one that couldn't handle the jungle. Junk food for my eyes!


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

can't wait  looking forward to seeing how daniella copes.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm watching it for the first time lol


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't want to watch. But I will, then I will be hooked! 

C list celebrities. Car crash telly. What more could I want at silly o'clock. When I can't sleep? Perfick!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Good god but the size of the hair do's. Is that what's in now? They would withstand a hurricane.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

are they all for real lol


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Ahh, now dining out on the old Michael Jackson stories!


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Is David Gest on E?! Lol


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

He has painted his head on, by the looks of things.


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh God that Scotty guy!! Compensating much fella?! lol


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

no


Muze said:


> Oh God that Scotty guy!! Compensating much fella?! lol


not a clue who he is but he needs to swallow a bar of soap and clean the filth out ...


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

I think I should get into this 'celeb culture' a bit more..... they make me look positively well adjusted!!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Sadly as the crowd shows the likes of Scotty are what people seem to admire and cheer on these days. He's famous simply for being a d*** clearly


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

i'm been stupid here.. but are these people really Celebs, or just Celebs cos of who they are/were married to? Not seen it before. sorry


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

They are mostly Z list celebs @tinaK. A lot use celebrity big brother in the hopes it will boost flagging careers.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Mrsred said:


> They are mostly Z list celebs @tinaK. A lot use celebrity big brother in the hopes it will boost flagging careers.


ah OK. It's kinda fascinating in a weird kind of way lol


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

They usually all start off as the very best of friends and by the end of the week they will be tearing lumps from each other or doing naughty things.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

My sister's little dog had a modelling job with John Partridge


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I love David Guest he is so funny, can't wait to see more of him. Seems like quite a good mix to me but wish they hadn't put two away in the box as I was enjoying John.


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Oooh was waiting for this thread to go up.
What a bunch, most i have no clue who they are, looking forward to watching John Partridge and David Gest. Jonathan Cheban is the one im most shocked about, he actually seems really nice, on KUWTK he comes across really weird, but seems kinda well adjusted irl, well thats from the 5 minutes he's been on the show, it can all change.
Not sure where they're going with the theme, but seeing as its a celeb one, i doubt it'll last long.


----------



## Oldgamer (Jan 4, 2016)

Another bunch of nobodies!!....the only good thing for me, was seeing the burlesque girls, in their stockings & suspenders


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

At least someone is honest about their reasons for taking part

http://www.digitalspy.com/tv/celebr...other-to-pay-for-his-mothers-alzheimers-care/


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> At least someone is honest about their reasons for taking part
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.com/tv/celebr...other-to-pay-for-his-mothers-alzheimers-care/


I kinda hope he wins now, plus he is a huge BB fan as he goes on BBBOTS regularly and always says he's a fan, plus Craig Revel-Horwood was saying he's a lovely chap last night and he(CRH) and his partner live near me and they have rescue Cavaliers so y'know


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

That's just made me like John even more, what a nice thing to do for his mum.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_who will kick off the arguments first,. at least I recognise some of these people._


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I was surprised they let Winston get away with his remarks in his entry VT, others have been thrown out for less - offcom getting complaints

http://www.digitalspy.com/tv/celebr...-after-winston-mckenzies-homophobic-comments/

Its years since I've heard anyone come out with that sort of stupid comment


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> At least someone is honest about their reasons for taking part
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.com/tv/celebr...other-to-pay-for-his-mothers-alzheimers-care/


Want him to win even more now. He seems like such a lovely guy, get the feeling Darren Day is a bit intimidated by him in that room, especially with some of the gestures he was making, lols. He's gonna be so fun to watch.

Winston is ridiculous, agreed his comments are stuck back in the 70's along with his dress sense.

Was anyone else totally uncomfortable by the playground goading of Gemma to get Megan to sleep in the same bed as Scotty? Poor girl didn't want to.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

tinaK said:


> ah OK. It's kinda fascinating in a weird kind of way lol


Indeed, but I also feel embarrassed for them in a way, that they have to humiliate themselves in public in order to earn a living (or court fame?).

Makes my ordinary life feel much more attractive to me!


----------



## saffysmum (Feb 11, 2015)

Westie Mum said:


> Can you tell we don't watch much TV - I have no idea who most of those people are


Thank you Westie Mum  I haven't heard of a lot of them either and the ones I have heard of are all 'ex' something. Running out of money chaps...??


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

My daughter had gone to bed before David Gest entered the house and saw him for the first last night. 'What is going on its his hair?!!' Was her cry.

I don't know if this crowd will make as big a splash as the last two series, who knows?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Mrsred said:


> My daughter had gone to bed before David Gest entered the house and saw him for the first last night. 'What is going on its his hair?!!' Was her cry.
> 
> I don't know if this crowd will make as big a splash as the last two series, who knows?


I'm hoping its going to be more of an entertaining/funny series rather than all that shouting and confrontation we've had in the last couple.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Fighting (but not bullying) doesn't bother me, I just hope we don't have to witness some tawdry sex show from the brown haired gal and the jordie boy. I've gotten very prudish in my old age it would seem!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> Fighting (but not bullying) doesn't bother me, I just hope we don't have to witness some tawdry sex show from the brown haired gal and the jordie boy. I've gotten very prudish in my old age it would seem!


I'm sure the production company are gagging for it to happen! 

Thank god I'm not his mother - the shame!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> I'm sure the production company are gagging for it to happen!
> 
> Thank god I'm not his mother - the shame!


My thoughts exactly. In fact, I wouldn't want to be half their mothers, I would be outraged!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I think the production crew and fancy biased editing will push for this 'romance' between Scotty and the Essex girl? ( sorry forgot her name ). Day 1 in and we're already having a show pretty much dominated around that storyline  

How do these girls fall for him, that's my question?!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Winston all over Tiffany was so cringe worthy and pretty :Vomit inducing too! Then trying his luck with Nancy of all people lol.

Yep, can see him out on Friday, what with his views about gay men and sharing a bed with a man himself and his perving on the women!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

I am absolutely disgusted with his behaviour tonight! What he said about sharing a bed and then being so in appropriate with the women.


----------



## Idalia (May 14, 2014)

I'd really like to see Winston go tonight, but the trouble is with a 'vote to save' it could be any one of those three, I don't imagine any of them have a huge fan base.....


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Kristina has just revealed that she is three months pregnant, I saw it on the Daily Mail app!

Why in gods name would you go in there at that early stage of pregnancy? She won't take part in many of the tasks now I would imagine and why would you announce it there anyway?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> Kristina has just revealed that she is three months pregnant, I saw it on the Daily Mail app!
> 
> *Why in gods name would you go in there at that early stage of pregnancy? She won't take part in many of the tasks now I would imagine and why would you announce it there anyway?*


One word - publicity!


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Winston to go tonight. Urgh he makes my skin crawl.
Have read there's been a bust up with Nancy and Megan. It has already started.


----------



## Idalia (May 14, 2014)

Out of those up for eviction Nancy is the only one I really want to stay. Obviously I'd like Winston to go, but I won't lose any sleep if Kristina goes.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Winston to go


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Was it on at 9 pm? it hasn't recorded on either of my boxes although the later one is recording and its not showing up as being on catch up for the 9 pm slot.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank god Winston left, I love Emma, she was struggling to keep it civil I think during the interview, I cannot believe they way he spoke to Tiffany, criticising her body and saying he could really help get her in shape, it was just the way he spoke to her it was creepy and undermining and I'm surprised that she sat there and allowed to speak to her like that seeing as how she is meant to be very outspoken and feisty


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes @rottiepointerhouse, it was on at 9 and now it's CBBBOTS is on. 
I'm also glad that that person was voted out, vile in every way possible.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Well I'm gonna be all controversial and say I actually felt a little sorry for Winston during his interview. Emma is meant to be unbiased in these interviews and I found her incredibly provoking tonight. Winston was right about one thing and that is we do live in a country where expressing your opinion is not a crime and yet even when you do you're shamed into having dared express it if it goes against the majority. Emma said it wasn't that he held that opinion, but the way in which he said it which I think is a load of rubbish to be honest. He'd have still offended people and people would still react. I just think it's a shame that opinions these days do have to be so PC and thought out before you express them.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Trust my telly to breakdown tonight, so I missed it all. But, I've read that Winston has gone, good. Last night he came across as a really sleazy person the way he talked to the women, and the remarks about gays were just despicable. I'm hoping to find it on youtube or somewhere, and just hope my telly gets better soon.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> Well I'm gonna be all controversial and say I actually felt a little sorry for Winston during his interview. Emma is meant to be unbiased in these interviews and I found her incredibly provoking tonight. Winston was right about one thing and that is we do live in a country where expressing your opinion is not a crime and yet even when you do you're shamed into having dared express it if it goes against the majority. Emma said it wasn't that he held that opinion, but the way in which he said it which I think is a load of rubbish to be honest. He'd have still offended people and people would still react. I just think it's a shame that opinions these days do have to be so PC and thought out before you express them.


I think it's fine to express an opinion, but if you express that opinion you then have to stand by it and not be evasive and waffle on in politician speak trying to avoid the simple answer of yes or no when asked if you made the statement, and he is entitled to feel and say that he doesn't agree with children being adopted by gay couples, that's fine I don't agree but it's fine but to blame it on your beliefs and to equate it to abuse is wrong and he should be held up and lambasted for that imo.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

MontyMaude said:


> I think it's fine to express an opinion, but if you express that opinion you then have to stand by it and not be evasive and waffle on in politician speak trying to avoid the simple answer of yes or no when asked if you made the statement, and he is entitled to feel and say that he doesn't agree with children being adopted by gay couples, that's fine I don't agree but it's fine but to blame it on your beliefs and to equate it to abuse is wrong and he should be held up and lambasted for that imo.


I agree. I do think he went into politician mode very quickly and just skirted around the questions which made him seem even more sleazy, however I can understand why he did because of the backlash it would have created. He did say in a round about way to Emma that he wouldn't 'lie' to her regarding his opinion so I presume that was his way of admitting he did feel that way and had said such things. I don't know. I just got the feeling it was such an abrupt and negative interview because of his views which is why having that opinion wouldn't be ok regardless of any which way he phrased it. Don't think Emma threw in one positive example of his time in the house.

Not that I liked the bloke. I found his behaviour with the women last night & again tonight towards Tiffany really sleazy and pervy. But was I offended by him in any way? No.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I couldn't give a fig what anyone said about religion, in my eyes, once you are old enough and mature enough, you make a decision to follow a religion in this country, it is a choice. Being a homosexual is not and to suggest that two homosexuals that want to become parents is akin to child abuse is just plain wrong. 
Never mind that, his attitude to women is revolting. Women have a right to wear and do whatever the heck they like, it is never their fault that some men can't control themselves. Yes that is idealistic in the extreme but my god, should we cover up, get married and hide our sexuality because his opinion is that it's wrong?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> I couldn't give a fig what anyone said about religion, in my eyes, once you are old enough and mature enough, you make a decision to follow a religion in this country, it is a choice. Being a homosexual is not and to suggest that two homosexuals that want to become parents is akin to child abuse is just plain wrong.
> Never mind that, his attitude to women is revolting. Women have a right to wear and do whatever the heck they like, it is never their fault that some men can't control themselves. Yes that is idealistic in the extreme but my god, should we cover up, get married and hide our sexuality because his opinion is that it's wrong?


Opinions are opinions though, they mean nothing in the grand scheme of things.

I found it interesting that none of the other women had found him uncomfortable to be around. I personally found him to be pretty slimy and uncomfortable to watch from the moment he first walked down the steps, so can't imagine I'd have felt at ease in his prescence. He just has this vibe about him that I'd imagine alot of people would equally sense.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> I agree. I do think he went into politician mode very quickly and just skirted around the questions which made him seem even more sleazy, however I can understand why he did because of the backlash it would have created. He did say in a round about way to Emma that he wouldn't 'lie' to her regarding his opinion so I presume that was his way of admitting he did feel that way and had said such things. I don't know. I just got the feeling it was such an abrupt and negative interview because of his views which is why having that opinion wouldn't be ok regardless of any which way he phrased it. Don't think Emma threw in one positive example of his time in the house.
> 
> Not that I liked the bloke. I found his behaviour with the women last night & again tonight towards Tiffany really sleazy and pervy. But was I offended by him in any way? No.


See I think if in the house he had just said yes I said that and that's what I believe and he then said that again in his interview with Emma then other things could have been discussed but because he wouldn't admit outright that he said I think is why they got so hung up on it.

On a side note though, that Jonathan is a shady one too, as it was him and Gemma discussing him drooling over Tiff and then Nancy, but when Winston came out of the diary room after being told off, he stood in that group and said nothing whilst all the others were saying that had seen nothing and couldn't believe it, where as I would have said something if I was him.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

And the above is just my humble opinion for what it's worth


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

MontyMaude said:


> See I think if in the house he had just said yes I said that and that's what I believe and he then said that again in his interview with Emma then other things could have been discussed but because he wouldn't admit outright that he said I think is why they got so hung up on it.
> 
> On a side note though, that Jonathan is a shady one too, as it was him and Gemma discussing him drooling over Tiff and then Nancy, but when Winston came out of the diary room after being told off, he stood in that group and said nothing whilst all the others were saying that had seen nothing and couldn't believe it, where as I would have said something if I was him.


I can't really work Jonathan out yet, I think he's faking it a bit at the moment. He did seem to find Winston's behaviour towards Tiffany & Nancy more funny than what Gemma did. She seemed more alarmed, but handled it in a really good way IMO.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I totally agree @Dogloverlou, everyone is entitled to their opinion and I will defend that entirely but if your are going to talk the talk, you have to walk the walk and he really didn't. I would have had more respect for someone that did and not arsed about the issue!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> I can't really work Jonathan out yet, I think he's faking it a bit at the moment. He did seem to find Winston's behaviour towards Tiffany & Nancy more funny than what Gemma did. She seemed more alarmed, but handled it in a really good way IMO.


She did, I don't particularly like her but I think her and Nancy were the only ones who had sussed Winston out, but Gemma was much more forthright in saying it and telling Tiff to get off his bed last night as she could tell that Tiff wasn't comfortable.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Only just worked out where I've seen Steph before, she was a contestant on "Over the Rainbow" the Lloyd Webber reality show to find a Dorthothy - and John was a judge on it too

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p007nk80


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Who does Winston think he is to demand everyone sits in silence while he holds court!?

I would have left the room


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Oooh Jonathan holds rather a high opinion of himself and his fame, I can honestly say I didn't have a scooby who he was before he went in. I also think his reasons for staying are that he won't get paid the full fee if he leaves early voluntarily.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

MontyMaude said:


> Oooh Jonathan holds rather a high opinion of himself and his fame, I can honestly say I didn't have a scooby who he was before he went in. I also think his reasons for staying are that he won't get paid the full fee if he leaves early voluntarily.


I wouldn't know him from a hole in the road!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Only just worked out where I've seen Steph before, she was a contestant on "Over the Rainbow" the Lloyd Webber reality show to find a Dorthothy - and John was a judge on it too
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p007nk80


 She is also a Actress , She played Sinead O'Connor / Roscoe on Hollyoaks


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Is it just me, or is this series even *more *cringeworthy and awful than normal?

So many odd, needy and self centred people.

I'm almost not watching it!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Isn't one of David Bowie's ex wives in the house? I assume they will have to let her know the sad news


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Fleur said:


> Isn't one of David Bowie's ex wives in the house? I assume they will have to let her know the sad news


Doubt it, she gave the impression they weren't on good terms.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I would imagine they will have to say something to Angie Bowie incase she says something completely disrespectful about him on TV, although it could be edited out now I think about it. The woman is away with the fairies and not very pleasant at all.

I thought the talent show last night was good craic but the rest of it is boring me, moan about anything, yap, yap, yap, I'm not going to do this, I want to leave - worse than children.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Yes, I wonder if they'll let Angie know. She's basically only famous for her relationship and management of his career so they should really.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Apparently they are going to tell her off camera, just read it online.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Mrsred said:


> Apparently they are going to tell her off camera, just read it online.


I'm glad - no matter what their current relationship was he was a big part of her life and they once cared a great deal for each other, she needs to know.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I would expect her to leave really as surely she will want to get home to support her daughter, I know she said her son doesn't speak to her but she is on good terms with her daughter.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

The daughter isn't David Bowies though.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Mrsred said:


> The daughter isn't David Bowies though.


Oh sorry I didn't know that, I wondered how she was close to the daughter but had no relationship with the son, guess that explains it. I'm sure she will still be sad and affected by the news though.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

You do wonder what she will do. He does have a daughter that's a bit younger than my own with the model Iman. 
I know that David Bowie himself tried to make amends to the son for the childhood he had, he was born when he and Angie were off their faces and doing god knows what. I remember reading in Caitlin Morans book that at one stage, David Bowie was so paranoid through cocaine use that he stored his urine in the fridge as he was afraid wizards were trying to steal it and she is a huge fan of his, it wasn't written in a derogatory way. The son changed his name to Duncan and took his fathers real surname of Jones as they had named him Zowie Bowie.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

http://www.digitalspy.com/tv/celebr...o-stay-in-the-house-after-david-bowies-death/

She has decided to stay.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> http://www.digitalspy.com/tv/celebr...o-stay-in-the-house-after-david-bowies-death/
> 
> She has decided to stay.


Thought as much. I don't think there is any love lost there and she seems a pretty selfish character IMO.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I was hoping she might do the dignified thing and leave, I just think it's a bit disrespectful really but not sure why.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Jonathan has quit apparently!

https://uk.celebrity.yahoo.com/post/137099651699/jonathan-cheban-quits-celebrity-big-brother#_=_


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

It showed you Jonathan leaving last night on CBBBOTS. I had actually warmed a bit to him, I like a dry wit, no idea why he left! 

Re Angie Bowie, obviously we don't know what she is going to be like now after hearing about David Bowie but I think what she said last night was enough. She said that she hadn't a right to kick up a big fuss but it was the end of an era and very sad and had a bit of a cry. They've had no contact for decades and for whatever reason she hasn't any contact with their son so I don't see it as an awful thing for her to stay in. I think it would be worse if she left and tried to torture the son and bask in her ex husbands limelight.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I think she has reacted fairly and don't blame her for staying in - the press would hound her.

Not sure why Jonathon was in there anyway 

Gemma's bawling her eyes out cos she was obviously hoping to get to the Kardashians through him! 

Stephanie needs to stop crying and behave like someone who has a partner! She's old enough to know how it looks. I feel sorry for her boyfriend, she is being very disrespectful IMO.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Astonishing that they seem to forget that they are fimed 24/7 and then take a hissy fit when they realise they won't come across too well after they have clambered into bed with some one who isn't their partner!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Mrsred said:


> It showed you Jonathan leaving last night on CBBBOTS. I had actually warmed a bit to him, I like a dry wit, no idea why he left!
> 
> Re Angie Bowie, obviously we don't know what she is going to be like now after hearing about David Bowie but I think what she said last night was enough. She said that she hadn't a right to kick up a big fuss but it was the end of an era and very sad and had a bit of a cry. They've had no contact for decades and for whatever reason she hasn't any contact with their son so I don't see it as an awful thing for her to stay in. I think it would be worse if she left and tried to torture the son and bask in her ex husbands limelight.


I agree to an extent as long as she isn't going to milk it in the house, I felt a bit uncomfortable watching that last night (particularly the bit where she asked David and John for support) as it was all supposed to be done off camera so assume she gave permission for them to show that.

Also thought it was double standards for the 3 girls to be sat around discussing penis sizes and what they can see through shorts/towels, only a few days since Gemma was lecturing Winston about looking away when ladies were undressing - pity she doesn't do the same. The bit where Tiffany sprayed perfume on herself and up her skirt was gross.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I would like to think that if Angie did start spouting about David Bowie, channel 5 would have enough gumption to edit it all out, out of respect to the deseased and his family. 
Christian from eastenders seems a really nice chap, I like him the best, Irish boy seems throughly unpleasant and I really don't think he's anything to look at at all, tattoos or not. 
A sure sign that I'm feeling old and raised in a different generation is that I feel the younger ones are disrespectful and a few are downright stupid. It really saddens me that the apex of celebrity now seems to be thick as champ but as long as you behave outrageously and bed hop, you're in.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> I think she has reacted fairly and don't blame her for staying in - the press would hound her.
> 
> Not sure why Jonathon was in there anyway
> 
> ...


According to the Daily Fail, her boyfriend sent a tweet out last night saying he is no longer supporting her! Can't say I blame him.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Yes I feel old and of a different generation, I don't get how you can share a bed with a straight member of the opposite sex, cuddle and snuggle and tell each other 'I love you' and think nothing of it when you are in a long term relationship, it's hugely disrespectful to her (now ex) boyfriend who she knows will be sitting watching her on the outside.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

I finally watched the last few days worth (had them recorded, just been too manic the last few days). 

Can't say anyone is making it particularly special though tbh.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

I see no reason why Angie should leave if they haven't spoke for such a long time and she did say it would save her being hounded by press so I think her decision is understandable.

I knew Johnathan wouldn't stick it out to the end, which is a shame really, I would of liked to of seen him in a bit longer but had a feeling he would quit.

I am also finding Stephanie extremely annoying, she knows full well that her behaviour with someone she has known a few days is completely inappropriate and I feel sorry for her (likely ex now) boyfriend if my partner went in and behaved how she is with someone else I would not be waiting for them when they got out. she keeps saying what good mates they are and how she needs him in there but she has only known him a few days, she's being very silly and I think she will regret it when she leaves, she obviously knows it's wrong if she keeps crying about it but then 3 seconds later she is back to it. 

I am sure Scotty and Megan will have a showmance, and I do hope they won't do it in the house but both have had sex on tv so won't be surprised if they do, soon as they get out it will be over, I don't buy for a single second that either of them have any real feelings for each other and think they are doing it to keep in the house and publicity.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

This is horrific. Big brother should have stepped in and stopped all this.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Well that all blew up quick!

I don't get why Tiff didn't just admit to misunderstanding and apologize. That said, I don't get the whole 'we feel scared to live in the same house' crap from the other HM's either. If you ask me they're all over dramatizing the whole situation. That kind of attitude from the other HM's will just prolong and intensify the atmosphere.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I can see why Tiffany thought she meant David Gest tbh and before it all went crackers, BB should have stepped in and stopped it. The housemates are a right pack, before they realised who Angie was talking about, they were poo pooing her and Daniella Westbrook was saying she should have been put out!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> I can see why Tiffany thought she meant David Gest tbh and before it all went crackers, BB should have stepped in and stopped it. The housemates are a right pack, before they realised who Angie was talking about, they were poo pooing her and Daniella Westbrook was saying she should have been put out!


Yes exactly!

John has gone down in my estimation too. He seems to be making this such a serious issue. And people like Kristina crying that she feels unsafe, purlease!!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

She was more unsafe getting spun round the floor by Daniel O'Donnell on Strictly.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Lol at the Tea & Coffee convo! :Hilarious


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

That was horrendously uncomfortable, I don't get why Tiff just didn't straight off apologise and hold her hands up and admit that she got the wrong end of the stick. Yeah the we don't we feel safe thing is a little confusing, but then I suppose we don't see everything that is going on and it's all very edited.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm sorry but that has to be one of the funniest BB's I have ever seen. From the moment Angie started to tell Tiff David had died, you could completely see how she got the wrong end of the stick being as he was unwell and lying under some sort of sack in his bed. What happened to John and David looking after Angie? neither were anywhere to be seen while all hell broke loose. I was crying with laughter (no disrespect to Mr Bowie) but the funniest thing was Gemma with her hair in bunches and panda eyes from crying offering Tiff advice while telling her she ain't on a reality show now :Hilarious:Hilarious What on earth are they talking about not feeling safe? I've also gone right off John and now much prefer Darren Day.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

@rottiepointerhouse, you are a dreadful case!
My daughter was pulling the neck of her jumper up over her mouth and trying desperately not to laugh and I was giving out saying it was extremely disrespectful, to Tiffany as well who genuinely thought David Gest had taken himself off and died somewhere.
At the point Tiffany thought that and then went on to tell the rest of the house, big brother should have stepped in, yes it made for gratuitous TV but it was awful.
I agree re John, who made him high chief inquisitor? Darren Day is a bit of a creep, if he isn't wearing a light covering of foundation, I'm a monkey's uncle. I find men at that level of vanity grim. Did he always speak like he was a barrow boy? Maybe he's hoping for a part in Eastenders.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I'm sorry but that has to be one of the funniest BB's I have ever seen. From the moment Angie started to tell Tiff David had died, you could completely see how she got the wrong end of the stick being as he was unwell and lying under some sort of sack in his bed. What happened to John and David looking after Angie? neither were anywhere to be seen while all hell broke loose. I was crying with laughter (no disrespect to Mr Bowie) but the funniest thing was Gemma with her hair in bunches and panda eyes from crying offering Tiff advice while telling her she ain't on a reality show now :Hilarious:Hilarious What on earth are they talking about not feeling safe? I've also gone right off John and now much prefer Darren Day.


Yup. TV gold. The funniest reality TV moment ever. OH and I were hysterical. Might even watch it again.


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Agreed, was hilarious, it is easily understandable how Tiffany misunderstood the situation. Also agreed yeah she could have just apologised and said that she did mishear. 
Why the heck should she have to leave the house.
John in that whole situation was cringe worthy. Plus not sure if jumping on the over reacting band wagon, but he said something that instantly irked me, im sure it wasn't meant, but could easily be taken as a racial slur. Not sure if this says more about me than it does him, but i do wanna know what they had for their tea.
Gemma literally packed Jonathan's bags. I feel if she'd have told him to stay he would have done.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I never picked up on a racial slur, was there one? I never thought about that bit with Gemma and Jonathan actually @gatsby but now you say it, she was telling him he was ready to go, very odd!


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

@Mrsred He said something along the lines of '...She only wants to apologise cause she's hungry...(said something else, pause)...cause she just wants some chicken.' (for those of you who don't see the racial slur in this, its a derogatory stereotype, used especially in America, that all black people like fried chicken)Now yes they probably were having chicken for tea. But after the whole debacle of 'we feel threatened by her' 'i don't feel safe', and Imo seemingly turning it into an angry black woman thing, i just thought the delivery was sly and there was no need to add that specific bit. Might be completely reading into it the wrong way, but just the way he treated her in general annoyed the heck out of me last night. 
Yeah, i think he'd made his mind up to go, he told gemma he was going to pack and if she was coming, but the way he kept asking her opinion if it was the right thing to do showed he wasn't 100% in his decision.


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Apparently not the only one who picked up on this.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/ofcom-assessing-celebrity-big-brother-7171204


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm happy to be proved wrong but I took that comment as they were having chicken for their dinner and that john thought Tiffany only wanted to come because she was hungry and he inserted the word chicken as that was what they were having, if he had said Shepards pie no one would have batted an eyelid. 
I'm not defending him in anyway as he behaved like an ass but I really don't think he was being racist.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

I don't watch it, but dipping in and out of the thread as it's fun people watching, but have never come across the concept of black people liking fried chicken. Don't ******** like fried chicken? Somewhere in a box ( still unpacked) is my Gone With The Wind Southern cookbook, complete with chicken and pumpkin pie recipes. No mention there of black or white food, just Southern food ( and a comment about the amount of cream used when 17inch, yes 17, waists were expected of a lady. Corsets must have been stretched to cracking point). No wonder the ladies fainted!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Who in holy hell are these people? Watched for the first time last night, and erm I am having to downgrade my idea of "Celebrity" to include people I vaguely recognise from the supermarket!!!!!
The level of crazy is slightly beyond me............


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

gatsby said:


> @Mrsred He said something along the lines of '...She only wants to apologise cause she's hungry...(said something else, pause)...cause she just wants some chicken.' (for those of you who don't see the racial slur in this, its a derogatory stereotype, used especially in America, that all black people like fried chicken)Now yes they probably were having chicken for tea. But after the whole debacle of 'we feel threatened by her' 'i don't feel safe', and Imo seemingly turning it into an angry black woman thing, i just thought the delivery was sly and there was no need to add that specific bit. Might be completely reading into it the wrong way, but just the way he treated her in general annoyed the heck out of me last night.
> Yeah, i think he'd made his mind up to go, he told gemma he was going to pack and if she was coming, but the way he kept asking her opinion if it was the right thing to do showed he wasn't 100% in his decision.


I think they were actually having chicken for tea last night, so nothing racial there IMO.


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Can't change the fact that it bothered me, if they had chicken they had chicken, still something about the comment irked me.
Suppose will have to see if anything gets mentioned.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

I thought last night was funny and could help but giggle, Tiffany total over reacted and didn't let Angie finish speaking, she even lied about what was said and should learn to listen before wailing! I did not however think the other housemates were fair, and thought it turned into bullying, she was in the wrong imo but still no excuse for how the others behaved - the chicken comment was likely only because they were having chicken and I don't believe there was any racism intended with that comment but even still the housemates handles the situation terribly 

I can not stand Gemma I would love to see her go, she really grates on me, she told Johnathon to leave then cried when he said he would in front of the others but she did push him to go imo when they were talking just the two of them, she is sly, and I wouldn't trust her one bit


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Well that was a stab in the back of a nomination. Would you not broach these subjects beforehand instead of just blurting your so called reasons out in front of everyone?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Really gone off John, I think he is very manipulative and controlling.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Lordy Lordy Lordy, what a carry on. Shoes given as a birthday present are taken back, girls calling each other fat c---ts  The young girls are so out of control this year whereas the boys seem quite sensible. Poor old Stephanie having a whine about how BB have made her look bad (no love, you keep getting in bed with Jeremy) and the BB voice sounds bored to tears then has to chuck her out when she hasn't finished moaning to get Megan who has turned into the incredible hulk in the diary room before she has fisticuffs with just about anyone including the BB voice :Hilarious:Hilarious The security staff looked scared of her too. I have never heard the C word used so much, they are far worse than the ordinary BB contestants. David Gest to win - he is hysterical.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

All I could think when meghan was behaving like the Incredible Hulk was 'what a spoilt, unpleasant little madam'. Her pretty face won't carry her too far when she's rotten to the core. 
I'm struck by just how selfish and egotistical the young ones are, Irish boy is vile and Stephanie, I couldn't tell you one thing about her personality, bland and boring. 
Carol mcgiffen was on CBBBOTS and she said the older house mates are being drowned out by the screaming younger ones and I agree, wish BB would do a task in which the chief cuplrits of drama had to shut up for a few hours.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Omg... I have watched Megan over and over, talk about lost the plot, spoilt little brat. I'm glad she has got a warning and would like to see her voted out asap.*


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I've only started watching CBB this week, so far it's been hilarious. What on earth was that all about with Megan last night? She went absolutely mental & I'm still a bit unsure why she turned into a screeching banshee, it really was pretty funny :Hilarious. I totally missed the whole David Gest misunderstanding so will definitely have to catch up on that :Smuggrin


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Matrod said:


> I've only started watching CBB this week, so far it's been hilarious. What on earth was that all about with Megan last night? She went absolutely mental & I'm still a bit unsure why she turned into a screeching banshee, it really was pretty funny :Hilarious. I totally missed the whole David Gest misunderstanding so will definitely have to catch up on that :Smuggrin


Really try to get it on catch up if you can as that whole episode will go down in BB history I think. As to Megan I believe that is how she behaves regularly on x on the beach or is it sex on the beach? not sure but whatever that other reality show she does and she apparently took anger management classes before coming into BB. Think she needs to ask for a refund unch:Rage:Rage


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

No idea what reality rock she crawled out from under previously, I only knew about 6 of the housemates. 
Thinking about it, if it had of been a man in the diary room, wrecking all round him and throwing threats about, I would bet my house that he would have been removed. 
I just saw on the daily mail app that it is turning into a racist row as meghan apparently roared that Tiffany was a 'ghetto bitch'. Oh dear.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Megan was insane!!


And they feel unsafe around Tiffany??


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Just caught up on the last two days. Nothing mentioned about Johns comment but found it funny the very next day John and Darren were having a convo, John was spouting how it's so easy for a comment to be misconstrued and next thing you know you're made out to be something you're not. Darren was stood there like what the heck are you talking about. 
That nomination was brutal. 
Megan lost the plot last night. She had huge point though, its just a shame that the drink and her anger didn't allow her to explain herself better. 
What i think she was trying to say between the screaming, maniacal gibberish and C bombs was:
John instead of talking about peoples lack of helpfulness in the house behind their backs should say it to the person rather than push the duty off onto someone else where it could cause drama.
She was trying to say that he was sly when Tiffany kicked off and he was saying Tiffany should leave because they were all scared and getting everyone to band together and get her booted, Meghan being the only one who stood up for Tiffany, for John then to be five minutes later like aww lets give Tiffany some food.
Because she was saying John wanted everyone to leave because of Tiffany, Tiffany found this funny which sent Meghan over the edge, damn right too.
How do people in the house not see this, i'm glad Gemma backed her up, but her motives could be something else entirely.
The ghetto comment speaks for itself, but still didn't rile me up as much as the chicken comment. Wonder if this will be swept under the rug as well, would be great for bb to show Tiffany these and see how she takes both comments.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

So I've caught with the David episode, what a reaction from Tiff! I can't believe she just ran outside & started screaming that David Guest had died  without meaning any disrespect I did find it very funny!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh I don't disagree that Meghan had a point over John @gatsby but she is still a spoilt, foul mouthed little harpy.
Gemma isn't as green as she's cabbage looking, she loves to stir it up. I don't think any of the 'young ones' are going to come out of the house looking well. Scotty T is fairly innocuous but then so is a brick.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Mrsred said:


> Oh I don't disagree that Meghan had a point over John @gatsby but she is still a spoilt, foul mouthed little harpy.
> Gemma isn't as green as she's cabbage looking, she loves to stir it up. I don't think any of the 'young ones' are going to come out of the house looking well. Scotty T is fairly innocuous but then so is a brick.


I have to say it's quite a shock that Scotty T appears to be the sane and sensible one out of the youngsters as a ahem Geordie Shore watcher  I'm shocked as he is the one that tends to get drunk and smash the house up for no particular reason, although if Stephanie goes tonight and Jeremy switches his attention to Meghan the I expect sparks to fly especially if they have had a few drinks as Scotty gets rather possessive.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Ohhhhh, @MontyMaude i didn't know anything about him except his charming VT when he entered the house so that gives me more of an idea. Is this telly now, and believe me I get the irony of me saying this whilst watching big brother,that they get loads of good looking folk pissed up and hope they either fight or have sex? 
God, but I sound like a buttoned up Victorian and I'm really not, I'm just bloody glad there wasnt the like when I was young. We don't stay 20 forever and I would die if all that sort of stuff was still floating about. The girl that won I'm A Celeb already says she deeply regrets her antics.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

@Mrsred Tis my shame that I watch dreadful reality TV http://www.mtv.co.uk/geordie-shore Scotty T didn't join until season 4 but it's an awful show but I love it in a dirty secret kinda way, Vicky Patterson who was the one that won I'm a celeb, is an awful awful person who is trying to change who or what she is and I think the majority of those who voted for her probably haven't watched the shore, he crowning moment of glory was near the end of the first series when she full on spat in Jay's face.

I can't find the video that I wanted but this is fairly close to Scotty's behaviour when he gets angry http://www.mtv.co.uk/geordie-shore/...yt#geordie-shore-902-scott-stirs-up-the-fight


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

So who do we think will go tonight?

I think it will be Stephanie or Nancy but I'd rather it was Gemma.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I think it will be Stephanie, I hope it's her anyway, I loved how BB stopped her whingefest last night and kicked her out the diary room to make way for Meghan, but I fed up with blaming everyone and BB for ruining her relationship when she's the one clambering into bed with mildew neck.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I think it will be Nancy as I reckon it's only kids that vote and she really hasn't added anything at all unfortunately. 
@MontyMaude, we are box set household, currently we have binged through nearly the whole 11 series of Grays Anatomy from November. My daughter and I feel fairly confident that a) the characters are in fact real people and that should it be required, we could perform complicated surgery whilst shouting 10 BLADE!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Judging by the audience Gemma & Megan and the like are still popular, so I'd guess Nancy maybe?


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Mrsred said:


> I think it will be Nancy as I reckon it's only kids that vote and she really hasn't added anything at all unfortunately.
> @MontyMaude, we are box set household, currently we have binged through nearly the whole 11 series of Grays Anatomy from November. My daughter and I feel fairly confident that a) the characters are in fact real people and that should it be required, we could perform complicated surgery whilst shouting 10 BLADE!


@Mrsred going slightly off topic - I loved Greys up until they killed George, and then, and then they killed Lexie and McSteamy and I shall never forgive ever forgive them for killing McSteamy, by the time they killed McDreamy I was beyond caring, I still watch it but I no longer give a damn about any of them. Have you tried Devious Maids as I love it, it only 3 series but I love it, its very silly but very funny imo.

Getting back on topic - Switswoo at Stern Scottish BB telling off Meghan and Tiff, his voice was lovely :Shy But what hell, if that's how Meghan defends you, what the hell is she like when she's at you, Gemma just needs a gert big wooden spoon, she should know better at her age.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I don't know how the people speaking as BB keep from laughing their head off half the time. 
So madam meghan remembers everything from last night and not a hint of remorse, back in and mixing it all up. Oh, now she's in the diary room apologising her head off, another eejit who hasn't clocked on we can all see what she's saying inside the house! 
Re grays, sweet lord but Mcsteamy died for us over Christmas, couldn't bloody get over it. My hormone fuelled daughter was disgusted. We are now up to were Hunt has ditched the goody two shoes gal and is still in love with Yang (who is my fave) and mcdreamy is doing stuff for the president. 
Sorry BB followers, normal service shall resume, just pleased to meet a fellow fan!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Ooops have I spoiled it for you @Mrsred, I have never warmed to Hunt as he will always be Tommy from Trainspotting to me, and so I cannot accept his american accent it is just wrong wrong wrong.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

My daughter didn't believe me he was in trainspotting and had to google it! 
I knew Sheppard died but thought that would be the end of it, I desperately want Yang and Hunt to get back together, I am an oul romantic at heart. I don't care for the new batch of interns at all and Webber is my other favourite, he will always be my chief of surgery!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I really don't like Gemma.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

On CBbbots last night carol mcgiffen said that Gemma is as nice as ninepence when it matters, she had met her before but that her mask is slipping in the house, she seems to love a bit of scandal a bit too much.
I don't even know who I want to win now, probably David Gest, thinking about it, the rest are just meh to me.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Oh dear the crowd didn't like John much did they :Woot Gemma is horrid, Danielle had her so right when she said she loads the gun. Shame she isn't up again.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

I saw a clip online of the "DAVID IS DEAD!!" thing. Wow. Just wow.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

that girl needs serious help lol, she did have a very valid point about John but she totally ruined it by screaming and getting in such a temper I thought it was funny though, but I was surprised she only got a warning, suppose it might get the viewings up, - I loved when big brother told Steph to leave the diary room because they needed it and she didn't get to finish moaning hehe. 

I knew it would be Nancy she has been very boring and I find her a bit difficult to watch, I struggled a little to understand her accent so if others did too then it could be part of the reason she wasn't voted to stay. 

Gemma probably is annoying me the most in there and I so wanted her to be up again, she's horrid, I actually thought she might of been entertaining to watch after her 3 days in the Jungle but she isn't coming across well at all. I think Christina will go on Tuesday, again she isn't really bringing anything to the show, barely see her so doubt she will be saved, even though people are chanting get John out often these ones stay in a while because they bring a bit of drama to the show so I think he will be kept in. 

seen in the mirror that viewers seen Megan with a phone bb are saying it was just a phone case so not sure what the story is there but it sure looked like a phone to me, hope it wasn't tho


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Do they know they are on telly?

I think Scotty is benefiting from not getting his end away every day! He has actually shown a better side to himself!


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Gemma should have gone, but can understand why Nancy left.
Meghan should have gotten more than a warning, her behaviour was completely out of order, have seen people booted for far less.
Oooh i dont know who's up for eviction Tuesday, did they live nominate?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

gatsby said:


> Gemma should have gone, but can understand why Nancy left.
> Meghan should have gotten more than a warning, her behaviour was completely out of order, have seen people booted for far less.
> Oooh i dont know who's up for eviction Tuesday, did they live nominate?


Yes the ones saved from last nights eviction had to do a live face to face killer nomination each.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I'm no prude and can swear like anyone else, but these young girls don't know where to draw the line. Their language and their behaviour show they have no respect for themselves let alone anyone else.*
*As for Steph. Well words fail me, does she even know what she wants?*


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

I used to like Steph but my opinion as really changed on her , and i didn't like Scotty T at first but i actually like him .... My favourite is still Darren Day though ....

I really don't understand why they have to be so over the top though , their language is disgusting behaviour , certainly won't do them any favours when they come back out in to the real world


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I was watching last night and while the whole, I'm leaving, no I'm not, I'm crying and effing and jeffing, but I'm a good person really went on, I just thought to myself, 'I don't like a one o' ye!'


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/sam-reece-heading-celebrity-big-7189134

*It is rumoured that Steph's boyfriend might be headed into the house....... lmao... i hope so.*


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

JANICE199 said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/sam-reece-heading-celebrity-big-7189134
> 
> *It is rumoured that Steph's boyfriend might be headed into the house....... lmao... i hope so.*


I don't - surely all that will do is heighten the tension and arguments when they really need to calm things down.

Can't stand Gemma - what an interfering busy body nosy parker she is, don't agree with the way Stephanie is behaving at all but what has it got to do with Gemma? its not her relationship so why does she feel the need to stick her oar in?

Agree the girls language is disgraceful - I feel sorry for their parents watching and listening to that.

Also agree Scotty T is coming across as quite sensible 

Wonder what is wrong with David - he seems to be unwell and in the spare room most of the time.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Maybe he just can't be bothered listening to the drama?! 
Gemma LOVES being in the middle of it, she lay in her bed, as quiet as a mouse listening to the frankly tedious Stephanie and Irish what's his face witter on and couldn't wait to spill the beans to the first human she came across. It certainly wasn't any of her business and unfortunately Stephanie hadn't the intelligence to tell her as much.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*David Gest has left the house on medical grounds.*


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

JANICE199 said:


> *David Gest has left the house on medical grounds.*


Oh no, he was the best character in the house.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

*that's a shame if he has left, I do like him, I don't like Gemma, she seems to stir up trouble. I agree the girls language is awful, hope their parents are not watching they will be most disappointed in them I should think.*


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

I couldn't help laugh at the finish of the program when Gemma started freaking out because she said she saw something scary in the mirror. Surely that happens every day for her.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

JANICE199 said:


> *David Gest has left the house on medical grounds.*


What a shame, he can be so funny when he is on form. Hope its nothing serious.

I've only just seen the last 10 minutes of last nights show - what on earth are they on about - surely it was just people in the camera run behind the mirrors. What a bunch of light weights they are.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh thats a shame about David as he is a kooky fella but seemed quite fun, I found Steph's tantruming in that room next to the camp hilarious last night, it was just likes my friends 3 year old who had a tantrum yesterday because he wasn't allowed another doughnut, but the girl is seriously deluded, and Jeremy is thick as pig stuff, I loved him trying to tell her to back off, but I don't think he knew why he was telling her to do only that Scotty and Christopher had told him that it was wrong what the pair or them (Jez and Steph) were doing. I hope they don't put the boyfriend in as it's too much about Steph as it is and that would just turn it into the Steph show.

Gemma is crazy and such a horrible person, and everything she accuses John of she is far more guilty of, huddling in corners whispering and slagging everyone off, and that whole I'm one person for the cameras and one person in the real world baloney is her just an excuse for her to be an absolutely hateful bitch but to then say oh no that was my alter-ego, honestly I'm a nice person really  and that matted rug she has stuck on her head that she calls hair :Wideyed


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Gutted that David has left the CBB house but his health comes first , he was one of the more sensible ones in there ... 

Gemma , i didn't like her to start with from previous TV outings but OMG she is one of the biggest Two faced cows in there , way to many Ego's put together and fighting for camera time.

I have to admit when i first saw Scotty T i was expecting another Joey Essex but he's turned my opinion around and i do actually think he's quite a sweet lad who generally cares .

John i was a fan of his before CBB but i've really changed my views about him , He knew how to play the CBB game before he entered and he's doing a very good job at playing it !!!!!!!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

It's like Barbie doll hair, I look at it in wonder! 
Apparently all Gemma's TOWIE cronies have come out on twitter backing her to the hilt and calling Stephanie the most hated housemate etc. I reckon they are equally disliked by the public.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Mrsred said:


> It's like Barbie doll hair, I look at it in wonder!
> Apparently all Gemma's TOWIE cronies have come out on twitter backing her to the hilt and calling Stephanie the most hated housemate etc. I reckon they are equally disliked by the public.


I agree with you there , I've not seen the Tweets as i don't follow any from TOWIE but both of them are as bad as each other is different ways ... Steph needs to admit that she is at fault , what she is doing is so wrong but in her eyes she's doing nothing wrong ... With Gemma some things i do agree with what she's said about different people but she's doing it so two faced with everyone , I personally wouldn't like her as a friend never mind as a enemy


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> It's like Barbie doll hair, I look at it in wonder!


Inspired by wizard of oz apparently...


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I read it on the Daily Mail app, I've never even seen an episode of TOWIE. 
Rylan mentioned David's leaving the house not long ago on This Morning, he said he's not extremely ill but hasn't been feeling well for a few days and that it was the right decision. 
I have to say, I would feel like a fish out of water with the majority of the younger housemates and it wouldn't be much fun.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I've just seen a clip from tonights show. I won't say what it is but it i think Gemma might have made a wrong move.*


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

JANICE199 said:


> *I've just seen a clip from tonights show. I won't say what it is but it i think Gemma might have made a wrong move.*


:Woot:Wideyed:Singing


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *I've just seen a clip from tonights show. I won't say what it is but it i think Gemma might have made a wrong move.*


Ooh you make me go look, that was very manipulative what she was saying to Darren, she is far far worse than John, I think she may have just gotten herself a sure fire ticket to be up on the next eviction, but then the way the house is flip flopping this way and that who knows whats going to happen :Wideyed


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Their language is atrocious, and this is coming from someone with quite a potty mouth, the use of the C word has had me cringing.
Gemma needs help, she is an awful human being, and those extensions are dreadful. 
Sad to hear David has left i wanted him to win it, he's hilarious.
Surprised at how sensible Scotty is, a cheeky chappy with morals apparently. Still no saint, but have agreed with more than a few things he's said.
Stephanie's whole thing has to be an act, otherwise she truly is as sharp as a marble. I feel sorry for her bf, if he is going in i hope it's to tell her to do one. Have seen my five year old niece throw more convincing strops.
Big brother should call their bluff when they go in the diary room to 'leave', the house would be empty in a day.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Satori said:


> Inspired by wizard of oz apparently...
> 
> View attachment 259601


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious That's uncanny!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm ashamed to say I watch Towie, Gemma is just as hideous on that as she is on CBB. Part of me doesn't want her to leave because her ghastliness entertains me so much!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

According to my 22 yr old son, Towie has a huge following so he thinks people will keep Gemma in. 

I have to admit, Scotty is growing on me. If you watch him sometimes he is quiet shy (yes I know he has bedded more girls than I've had hot dinner but ......) As a mother to a son of that age, they just don't have the morals we had and you do have to wonder how much is put on for the cameras. It's how they make their living effectively. No one would last in Geordie Shore if they went to bed by 10pm on their own every night ......

I think Steph is disgusting. Her poor boyfriend


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Eh I'm still not that impressed by Scotty T, although surprised at how well he appears to be managing to keep it in his pants when around Megan at bedtime  I think Jeremy & Stephanie are randier than them two to be honest!

Gemma is coming across like a s*** stirrer. Obviously thrives off drama and other peoples business, but I think she was the same way in Towie, although I've never watched it.

Sorry to hear David has left, but probably best if he was feeling constantly ill.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

The swearing this time is getting beyond a joke. It seems that the f word is considered acceptable, so they've started dropping the c bomb aswell:Jawdrop. Some of them could do with getting their mouths washed out with soap..

Gemma's seen a ghost!!! did she forget she was in a house full of cameras, mirrors and probably people walking round outside filming or checking. security. Still it got her some extra tv time!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Lord but they are all vile little back stabbers. Look at poor wee David trying to give them advice, he may as well pee in the wind. 
My daughter, who has had her first full day at work experience and is tired and grumpy just said to me,
'These people would give you the runs.' Yes dear, they would.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Last night Angie really got on my nerves. I wish BB had called her bluff and said, ok go.*
*So who do you think will go tonight? I think it will be Christina.*


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

You couldn't put up with her, it's completely irrational. Yes, she's very tired but would you not go to BB and ask nicely to turn the light off or could she go sleep elsewhere? 
James Jordan has been tweeting about it and he cracks up at all this, 'I'm leaving, someone stop me leaving' palaver. He says there's no armed guards on the doors and you can leave via the fire exits, no problem. 
I think Kristina will be going, perhaps if she hadn't been pregnant she would have been more fiery but she probably feels like grim death and wants to sleep half the time.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *Last night Angie really got on my nerves. I wish BB had called her bluff and said, ok go.*
> *So who do you think will go tonight? I think it will be Christina.*





Mrsred said:


> You couldn't put up with her, it's completely irrational. Yes, she's very tired but would you not go to BB and ask nicely to turn the light off or could she go sleep elsewhere?
> James Jordan has been tweeting about it and he cracks up at all this, 'I'm leaving, someone stop me leaving' palaver. He says there's no armed guards on the doors and you can leave via the fire exits, no problem.
> I think Kristina will be going, perhaps if she hadn't been pregnant she would have been more fiery but she probably feels like grim death and wants to sleep half the time.


I have to say I wouldn't of lasted half as long as Angie has with having my sleep disturbed, I become a raging angry harridan without sleep so I do get why she has blown up and asked to leave.

I think Christina might go tonight, or possibly sadly John, I still like him even if he is a tad misguidedly controlling at times, but I'd far rather live with him than Gemma.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I can't cope without my kip either, the three plus weeks that Flash decided that sleeping alone at night wasn't doing it for him and I traipsed the house like a ghoul had me in tears but I didn't tell people to eff off (well, maybe I did...) or dismantle the place. Just go if you want to woman! 
I'm no fan of John but agree, I could mosey along far better with him than Gemma.
I could care less about the supposed romances, I think they all are just programmed to get off with each other as the norm. Any port in a storm etc.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I've warmed to John again over the last couple of days, probably because Gemma is just so foul, I screamed at the tele when Stephanie apologised to her last night  I don't get Angie either, she swings too much for my liking, but then I can sleep anywhere any time so perhaps I am not being very sympathetic  I hope Tiffany goes tonight then Gemma won't have her to run to, I thought she looked lost when Tiff and Angie were off having their pampering session so she went to the diary room for a grizzle.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I've warmed to John again over the last couple of days, probably because Gemma is just so foul, I screamed at the tele when Stephanie apologised to her last night  I don't get Angie either, she swings too much for my liking, but then I can sleep anywhere any time so perhaps I am not being very sympathetic  I hope Tiffany goes tonight then Gemma won't have her to run to, I thought she looked lost when Tiff and Angie were off having their pampering session so she went to the diary room for a grizzle.


I think John has just shut down and is kinda scared to say or do anything in case it starts Gemma off again, as he looked utterly bewildered when she was saying she was in there 'to make a show' so I think he knows that she is just gunning for a fight with anyone to get the air time, I notice that she does look for the cameras as a couple of times she has almost stared down the barrel as it were. I also don't get her 'straight talking I am who I am etc etc' persona that she claims she is, for her then to go and cry in the diary room, because nobody likes her, she is a very messed up creature.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Angie has quit!

https://uk.celebrity.yahoo.com/post/137621590534/celebrity-big-brother-2016-angie-bowie-quits

They're dropping like flies!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Dogloverlou said:


> Angie has quit!
> 
> https://uk.celebrity.yahoo.com/post/137621590534/celebrity-big-brother-2016-angie-bowie-quits
> 
> They're dropping like flies!


I'm pleased she has gone, she was getting on my wick


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

i wonder since two have now quit , will the eviction still go ahead ?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

smudgiesmummy said:


> i wonder since two have now quit , will the eviction still go ahead ?


Looks like it

"Channel 5 confirmed to Digital Spy that there will still be an eviction tonight (January 19), in which Danniella Westbrook, John Partridge, Kristina Rihanoff and Tiffany Pollard will go head to head."


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

I think they had more people in this year than other years so the 3 walking out shouldn't really make too much of a difference, and they will probably throw another "celeb" in there soon as well, they usually put a new housemate in in the middle of the show.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh flip, maybe they will bring in Stephanie's cuckolded boyfriend now space has been made by Angies departure!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> Angie has quit!
> 
> https://uk.celebrity.yahoo.com/post/137621590534/celebrity-big-brother-2016-angie-bowie-quits
> 
> They're dropping like flies!





rottiepointerhouse said:


> I'm pleased she has gone, she was getting on my wick


Glad she's left, she was starting to annoy me aswell !


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Mrsred said:


> Oh flip, maybe they will bring in Stephanie's cuckolded boyfriend now space has been made by Angies departure!


Nooooooooooooooooooooo :Rage


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I flipped between kind of warming to Angie, and indifference. But she will have no impact on the house leaving so will not be missed.

Hoping either John or Kristina is booted out tonight.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

And John has gone down in my estimations again  he really didn't need to do that whole fathers funeral speech, and Darren needs to get over it, he should have confronted John at the time rather than letting everyone else do his bidding, but he can't keep harping on about it, it's done now, and as for Gemma :Rage, she is horrific, I think she is trying to emulate the whole Jordan/Katie Price thing by saying she's GC for the cameras but Gemma at home, frankly it's bo**ocks she is just a nasty piece or work that has somehow managed to lie to her self about it all being ok to be a heinous bitch because it's GC speaking not Gemma :Rage


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I think 'the GC' is furiously backpedalling her head off now as a few people have said the same thing about her and she's trying her damndest ton get herself out of trouble.
God, but they are all a pack of whiny big babies! What ever happened to a stiff upper lip? You would need to live on the moon not to know what entering the house is going to be like, it is engineered to show your worst side and pit you against each other and if you can't handle that, don't go in! 
I don't understand tiffanys little outburst at all, nominations have to happen, you yourself nominated others so why the tantrum?


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Meant to add, I'm reckoning on Darren Day, Scotty T and Daniella for final three with Scotty T winning. Not that I particularly like him but it seems to be the way others are thinking.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I haven't quite finished watching last nights show but what the heck is going on with Gemma getting Christopher and Tiffany running around behind her? seriously she thought they had cleaners come in the house - don't believe that for a second and even if they did you should still clean up behind yourself not leave water on the floor for someone else to slip on. I lost a bit of respect for Darren last night and gained a bit more for John - I think he is so mad at himself for letting a reality TV person (I refuse to call that woman a star) get the better of him and affect his experience so he is hitting back now but he needs to be careful how he plays it. I was shocked at Scotty T nominating Steph - more so because of the way he kept on about Jeremy like he is a kid who needs his mates to look after him. I half expected Jeremy to get up and smack him one. What a very odd mixture of people


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh, RPH, you reminded me of something! Christopher whoeverthehellheis came over as completely disengenuous, he was running about cleaning up after Gemma without a peep from him and as soon as he saw a slide in her popularity he was bitching away about it. You only get treated the way you let yourself get treated, I'm not defending Gemma at all as she is a lazy oaf but she honestly didn't see that she was making Christopher do anything he didn't want to. He did her fake tan as happy as Larry and then ran out and was giving out about it in the smoking area.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I actually really hated how John spoke to Darren when he said 'you'll probably have to tell me again, and again'. It was just said in such a rude manner. I didn't watch the episode where John nominated Darren, but did John apologize straight away? I think Darren has every right to be hurt IMO, especially as John used Darren's past addictions as a round about way to nominate him.

What was with Chris's retching during noms? I was quietly laughing my head off!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

The retching was so weird! I was a bit confused by that but I was laughing too @Dogloverlou :Hilarious. I thought Tiff's reaction to being nominated was way over the top & John needs to stop being such a self righteous ****. Gemma is becoming more hideous by the day, I couldn't believe it when she spilt her drink & just left it for someone else to clean up . All in all I'm really enjoying it this year


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Yeah Tiff takes noms far to personally! But again, not sure why Darren makes an issue of the other girls being 'intimidated and scared' by her behaviour. I had a quick lurk on Digital Spy last night and it appears I'm not the only one to think it's unfair her behaviour is always suggested as being scary and intimidating when Megan for example had to have security in to calm her down. Far more unpredictable than Tiff IMO, who is all bark with no bite I think.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I think Megan is going to kick off again tonight over a track suit!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> I think Megan is going to kick off again tonight over a track suit!


Better brace myself then to turn the telly down when the C word is thrown out every other word


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Dogloverlou said:


> I actually really hated how John spoke to Darren when he said 'you'll probably have to tell me again, and again'. It was just said in such a rude manner. I didn't watch the episode where John nominated Darren, but did John apologize straight away? I think Darren has every right to be hurt IMO, especially as John used Darren's past addictions as a round about way to nominate him.
> 
> What was with Chris's retching during noms? I was quietly laughing my head off!


With John I took it to mean that he was telling Darren it was OK, he understood why he had nominated him and that given Darren gets on so well with everyone and struggles to find a reason to nominate he expected him to nominate him again for the same reason. No John didn't apologise to Darren for actually nominating him over the smoking - just said he understood why Darren was upset and hurt by it. I think he has apologised for hurting Darren but think he stands by his reason for doing it.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Good. God. Gemma is one lazy, self centred cow. Never mind not doing the task, they are apparently doing things to specifically annoy her and her Barbie hair is ruined because of the straighteners they must obviously enforce usage of.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Gemma is just so conceited, and Steph is just beyond belief, nothing is ever her fault, and whilst Meghan might not have expressed it quite rightly, I would lose my shit too, if someone borrowed a brand new top that got wet and then they just dumped it in the corner, it would have taken 5 minutes to rinse it out and hang it up, but of course not her fault, Jeremy threw her in the pool, and it sounded like she said 'oh big brother what have you done to me' again when she was sat in the kitchen after Jeremy told he wanted to be alone. it's never her fault.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

makes me laugh when they say ... these clothes are expensive... if they don't want anyone to touch them ... simply don't take really expensive shoes and clothes in .... welcome to the real world Gemma and Megan


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Meghan and Stephanie I've decided, are just two, immature, silly wee girls. They probably still live at home and are lifted and laid and view BB as an 18-30 holiday. The problem is that they behaving like eejits for all the world to see and BB has a tendency to make or break 'celebrity' careers. Just look at Rylan, Alison Hammond and Bryan Dowling who did very well but also look at Jade Goody who wrecked hers with racist comments. The thing I can't get my head round, maybe it's just me but I would have died at that age thinking my mum or my nannies saw me behaving like that! 
I think Stephanie or Tiffany will go tonight, although I would prefer Gemma to, she isn't a 20 year old, starry eyed twit, but a 30 something business woman who comes across as a right old madam.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I would like to see Steph. go tonight, and when she gets out her boyfriend dumps her. I can't stand Gemma, how 2 faced can you get.*


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I really hope its Gemma - I read she is getting a hard time on twitter for the way she treated Christopher so think possibly the tide is turning and people are seeing her for a silly Diva who needs to get over herself (nearly peed myself laughing at her Dolce & Gabbana pumps "with rhinestones" don't ya know) and stop bossing people around. However I suspect it will be Stephanie who goes, sadly she is one spoilt, selfish and self obsessed young lady who really needs to grow up. Can't imagine anyone other than reality TV offering her a job after seeing her on this.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

And what is a designer vagina? I genuinely haven't a clue.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Mrsred said:


> And what is a designer vagina? I genuinely haven't a clue.


Oh yes you reminded be about that - I have no idea either, tried google but no information. My OH was asking me what it is and why so I said perhaps she had a particularly unattractive one :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I cannot Google such things as younger folk fiddle with my electronics and I'm afraid I will inadvertently end up with a phone full of porn. I had a silmilar problem earlier in the week when my daughter on work experience with a pharmacist told me there was such a product as rectal foam.......
I would love to know how different a designer vagina looks from an every day one though.


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Lol, i am assuming she means Vaginoplasty, fat and excess skin can be removed and the actual vagina can be tightened. I just threw up a little in my mouth at the thought. 

Their squabbling is so playground. I wonder, if they haven't got their heads shoved too far up their own backsides, to see when they get out that adults shouldn't be acting that way. Gemma's treatment of Christopher is disgusting, but he's a grown man, he shouldn't be letting anyone but his mother tell him what to do. Stephanie sounds a horrid person to live with, leaving dirty underwear lying around, i'd have kicked off also if she'd just left my stuff in a corner to go foist-y. 

Hoping Stephanie or Gemma leave tonight, but thinking either John or Tiffany will.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Just caught up with last night

OMG! Gemma is delusional. Who does she think she is?

Stephanie is dreadful - she is playing Jeremy for a fool. I bet she treats her boyfriend the same way. So insecure and needy.

Jeremy and Chris both need to "grow a pair".


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

isn't the designer vagina where they have them gems stuck on ? Another one from TOWIE does them , can't remember her name


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh I know what you mean, a vajazzle! I bought one in poundland one year to add to my friends Christmas presents as a joke!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

smudgiesmummy said:


> isn't the designer vagina where they have them gems stuck on ? Another one from TOWIE does them , can't remember her name


No that is vajazzle as @Mrsred says and was Amy Childs I believe (not that I have seen a single episode of TOWIE). I understand Gemma's new wilma cost her a couple of grand so I'm assuming they did something structural as @gatsby suggests.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

A wilma??!!! HA HA HA! It's called a good old front bum in this house, hence why buying one for my friend who's circumstances are similar to mine was a joke. Who even would see our front bums? They live in cotton pants and genuinely need structural repair just be semi normal, not for cosmetic reasons.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> No that is vajazzle as @Mrsred says and was Amy Childs I believe (not that I have seen a single episode of TOWIE). I understand Gemma's new wilma cost her a couple of grand so I'm assuming they did something structural as @gatsby suggests.





Mrsred said:


> A wilma??!!! HA HA HA! It's called a good old front bum in this house, hence why buying one for my friend who's circumstances are similar to mine was a joke. Who even would see our front bums? They live in cotton pants and genuinely need structural repair just be semi normal, not for cosmetic reasons.


:Wideyed My cat* was called Wilma when I adopted her :Wideyed thank god I changed her name

*desperately tries to not mention the word 'P' word


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> No that is vajazzle as @Mrsred says and was Amy Childs I believe (not that I have seen a single episode of TOWIE). I understand Gemma's new wilma cost her a couple of grand so I'm assuming they did something structural as @gatsby suggests.


Waste of money. Unless she does something about how she behaves, nobody will want to get near enough for her to test it out.

Not to mention the horrendous stick on hair and inch thick makeup!

Though of course, there is the old saying "you don't have to look at the mantle piece to poke the fire"!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh no,no,no, that horrid excuse for a human being has been saved! 

So glad John has been saved, he's playing a good game.:Finger


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Who is voting to save her?? She won't do tasks at all either, grrr!


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

gatsby said:


> Lol, i am assuming she means Vaginoplasty, fat and excess skin can be removed and the actual vagina can be tightened.


That's correct. Apparently she had a small handbag made from the off-cuts.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hmmmm so she's the only one immune to eviction. Anyone else thinking what I'm thinking??


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

jetsmum said:


> Hmmmm so she's the only one immune to eviction. Anyone else thinking what I'm thinking??


Yes a total shameless fix and manipulation to keep her in and give her power over the others. Pregnant my arse, doesn't do tasks or play games my arse, claustrophobic my arse (the jail wasn't even closed in), I could almost stop watching in protest but I won't :Mooning


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Ugh, she's going to Lord it up all weekend now. Emma and Rylan bent over backwards to say it certainly wasn't a fix and they all chose their own podiums to stand at....


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Mrsred said:


> Ugh, she's going to Lord it up all weekend now. Emma and Rylan bent over backwards to say it certainly wasn't a fix and they all chose their own podiums to stand at....


But how do we know what was inside the boxes? could have been they all had both the white and the gold masks and once the producers knew who was standing where they deactivated all the gold ones apart from hers or were able to make each one whatever colour they wanted before it opened. There is no way that wasn't a fix :Rage


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Just caught up with last night, what a joke! The whole thing with Gemma thinking she was pregnant was hilarious though :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I thought Gemma "didn't do games!"?

Funny how she changes her mind when winning = immunity for her 

Although she did ask what "have not got immunity" meant, when someone else was told by BB when their mask popped up white :Wacky so not completely sure she knew why she was doing it


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Not for the first time whilst watching CBB did I think that we now celebrate stupidity when the GC came out with that clanger.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

So, so, nasty about Steph and 'knickergate'....

All a bunch of school ground bullies in that instance and I feel very sorry for Steph.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I think if they had shown this prior to the eviction, it may well have been a different outcome. 
Yes, Steph is like a silly teenager leaving her drawers about the place but that was really horrid and aimed at making a fool of her.
Daniella, who wasn't high in my estimation but didn't bug me, went way down after that. 
Of course, john, who instigated it all seems to have skipped away merrily. 
From a feminist perspective it riled me no end, women obviously are meant to be hair, odour, and secretion free. Woe betide you're not as even your female compatriots won't back you up. 
Well done Tiffany for seeing it for what it was.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Yes, Steph may not be doing herself any favours with the whole Jeremy thing, but that tonight was just nasty. Why would anyone want to humiliate someone like that? Also, the knickers were in HER dirty wash pile in the bathroom. Why was Chris, or whoever 'discovered' them , going through her laundry to begin with?  

John just showed himself up for the gossipy bitch he is I'm afraid. Not impressed, and same with Daniella & Gemma although no surprises there.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

It was really childish stuff, something you would think the household was a bit too old for. 
I've just seen someone on fb say that they had watched Tiffany and John's discussion in the bathroom live last night and that it has been totally edited for this evenings show to make him look like an ass! God knows what's really happening!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Did I get the wrong end of the knickers? I thought it was more Christopher and Darren that got the dirty laundry out and were putting it on the table (why do you put dirty laundry on the table FFS?), John was guilty of going in the bedroom and shouting about them and asking who they belonged to but I didn't think it was his doing in the first place. I do like the way Jeremy tries to be a calming influence on Steph. Daniella and Gemma were vile :Grumpy I have a feeling watching the immunity thing again that Gemma knew she had the gold mask, her face was just so smug, I wonder if BB offered her immunity to get her back in after the little break out. Again like with Johnathen and Angie she was trying to encourage Daniella to leave and did her best to stop Christopher from calming her down. She is one of the most manipulative housemates ever.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Did I get the wrong end of the knickers? I thought it was more Christopher and Darren that got the dirty laundry out and were putting it on the table (why do you put dirty laundry on the table FFS?), John was guilty of going in the bedroom and shouting about them and asking who they belonged to but I didn't think it was his doing in the first place. I do like the way Jeremy tries to be a calming influence on Steph. Daniella and Gemma were vile :Grumpy I have a feeling watching the immunity thing again that Gemma knew she had the gold mask, her face was just so smug, I wonder if BB offered her immunity to get her back in after the little break out. Again like with Johnathen and Angie she was trying to encourage Daniella to leave and did her best to stop Christopher from calming her down. She is one of the most manipulative housemates ever.


Think for me it was more the way he was quick to laugh and make a big deal out of it with the wicked witches of the show. But admittedly I missed Chris finding them/putting them on the table.

I thought the same regarding Gemma's immunity thing. Also, for someone keen not to play any 'games' or join in on the tasks she sure was eager to last night


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I think Chris is what is known in NI as a 'sleeked barsteward'. Basically he goes with what ever way the winds blowing and tries to be friends with everyone that's popular and covers his own back. He's already fallen out in real life with Daniella so he obviously isn't loyal in any way. 
John is old enough to know better than to start using a girls used pants as a bit of gossip, I've no sympathy at all with him. 
Urgh, people are truly rotten to each other.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm not a fan of Steph but I found the whole knicker-gate thing unpleasant to watch, no matter what, they should not have gone around shouting about it, she must have been mortified.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

John Partridge is starting to remind me of nasty Nick Bateman from BB1


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_the whole knicker thing was disgusting , what would Gemma or Danniella have done if the housemates had hold of their knickers , making fun of them. I think its them that are turning into bullies ,not Steph, but she would be better off trying not to retaliate, and trying not to bite back. Yes its wrong whats going on with her having a boyfriend on the outside, but it isn't the other housemates business, its up to her what she does, it isn't affecting any of them, they should keep their noses out of it. _


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Agreed with everyone else, what Gemma, Daniella and Meghan did was disgusting.Classic mean girl syndrome. 
Gemma is oh so clever, she hates Stephanie so sees Daniella is riled at her with the whole bed/shoe thing and throws herself in the mix, i bet she knew darn well where her D&G's were. Now she has a new ally in the house. 
Gemma is bullying her, the whole shoulder barge thing, we couldn't see properly but all i saw was Steph standing to the side. Why is BB letting this go on?
What the heck was going on between John and Tiffany, it all seemed like a very badly scripted pantomime.
All i could think when they were all chowing down after the immunity game, was i darn sure hope they cleaned that table.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

AND TONIGHT ON THE GEMMA COLLINS SHOW (drum roll) 


Gemma gets a blow dry.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> AND TONIGHT ON THE GEMMA COLLINS SHOW (drum roll)
> 
> Gemma gets a blow dry.


and apologises to Steph when there's a fish supper up for grabs 

I reckon if Gemma and Danniella go through that door one more time they should not be allowed back into that house, it's ridiculous and it seems they are out for quite some time too when they go, it's just so wrong.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh, Daniellas no dozer, she pulled right back just at the point I think she would have lost all the public support she has. 
Then of course Gemma, who couldn't have looked less sincere decided she better follow suit and bury the hatchet. 
They should have bolted the fire door behind the pair of them, that would have fixed their wagons!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Gemma's treatment of the poor hairdresser was awful! Is she like this in real life do you think? Or is it all put on? If I'd have been that hairdresser I'd have told her where to go and told BB I'm not finishing the job lol.

Daniella & Gemma apologize as soon as Steph's prize ( which was crap btw ) is announced  So why couldn't they apologize to her when they returned from yet another 'break out' as they did everyone else?

They should never have been allowed to return the first time after breaking out, let alone the second time! Just ridiculous the special treatment they're receiving currently.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Please, will someone switch Tiffany off , that fake over the top laughing is fooling nobody.:Yawn


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Ick, it's all so grotty, I feel all dirty and in need of a good scrub with hot water and a delousing soap of some kind, aren't they all a bit old for truth and dare, I mean surely it should only be for spotty 15 year olds not twenty somethings, and Tiff is just awful salivating over Scotty and Jeremy, oof I just checked and she's 34 :Wideyed


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

If she had managed to get scotty in the shower, that boy wouldn't have come out again in one piece!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Its all gone decidedly creepy :Vomit


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

The knickergate thing - am surprised BB showed this tbh, very unfair on the girl and highly embarrassing. Am sure the lads have some big skid marks but would they bother to show those ! 

Gemma was incredibly rude to the hairdressers, she deserved to be hit on the head with the brush if you ask me. Demanding madam :/ 

And Tiffany going in to the shower to look at Scotty ..... Hmmmmmm. If that was the other way round, people would've going mad! 

Felt sorry for Megan tbh, she was on CBB BOTS last night and had to watch and then comment on the fact Tiffany had actually touched Scotty's bits when she considered her a friend. Think Megan actually really likes him and despite all his past bed-friends, was hurt watching it.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Megan should be directing her anger at Scotty IMO, and alarm bells should be ringing now as to how faithful he's gonna be! With his past I think it's quite clear how quickly he can change from woman to woman....


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Tbf, I think the whole truth or dare was only a bit of craic, Steph had a flaming cheek to get riled up over it and really it wasn't as if Scotty and Meghan had pledged their troth. 
Apparently Gillian Mckeith is going in!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I saw that about Gillian going in, apparently she's going to be removing all cigarettes & alcohol, that'll get them all going


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh dear then if that's the case, no more peaceful house! I will say this though, not for £1 million pounds would I allow Gemma Collins near me with a Botox needle. Run and hide Darren Day, run and hide!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Why is Tiff being saved all the time? She really annoyed me with that awful laugh last night :Shifty


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Why is Gemma being given special treatment? Ill my arse!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm kinda bored with the whole thing now as they are all pretty awful people that I just don't care about and don't give a hoot who wins :Muted


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Same @MontyMaude. I've finished series 11 of Greys and between that and now being hacked off with CBB, I've nowt to watch now.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Mrsred said:


> Same @MontyMaude. I've finished series 11 of Greys and between that and now being hacked off with CBB, I've nowt to watch now.


I have just restarted my Netflix and have been watching Pretty Little Liars, it's sort of awful but good if you know what I mean, otherwise I always go back to to one of my all time favourites of ER.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh ho, hold the phone - apparently there's a mega bust up on this evenings show, to do with nominations allegedly. 
What does that say about me that I now look forward to watching it?!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I always go through a stage of getting fed up & bored with it but then something happens that gets me interested again. What's the betting Gemma's involved with tonight's arguments


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Saw a headline whilst out shopping along the lines of a fix to keep Gemma in and immune, etc. Wouldn't be surprised. 

Stephanie is dreadful, the girl has no filter, shouting about shaving her noonie and describing her poo! As for improving the publics' perception of her, I think we can safely say; she's blown that!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> Saw a headline whilst out shopping along the lines of a fix to keep Gemma in and immune, etc. Wouldn't be surprised.
> 
> Stephanie is dreadful, the girl has no filter, shouting about shaving her noonie and describing her poo! As for improving the publics' perception of her, I think we can safely say; she's blown that!


I've actually warmed to Steph as time has gone on, I think she is a very sad young lady who is desperate to be loved. In a way I hope her and Jeremy do get together after the show as I think his love for her is genuine. Tiff having a fake melt down got on my wick last night. I really thought we had seen the last of Gillian McKeith after her hilarious stint in the jungle but obviously not.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I've actually warmed to Steph as time has gone on, I think she is a very sad young lady who is desperate to be loved. In a way I hope her and Jeremy do get together after the show as I think his love for her is genuine. Tiff having a fake melt down got on my wick last night. I really thought we had seen the last of Gillian McKeith after her hilarious stint in the jungle but obviously not.


You may be right, but I think that at 22 she is old enough to know how to behave - especially in the circumstances 

I can't take any of them seriously :Wacky


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Ugh, any good Steph did herself was royally wrecked last night. Another bout of flouncing, ignoring any and all advice there's not a whit of embarrassment or reflection. I think she's just a vapid big baby. She's 22, not 12. She was fired from hollyoaks as she kept turning up drunk and even the rest of the housemates know she's there to turn perception around and she's too bloody thick to realise she's making things worse. I hope she's out tonight!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Mrsred said:


> Ugh, any good Steph did herself was royally wrecked last night. Another bout of flouncing, ignoring any and all advice there's not a whit of embarrassment or reflection. I think she's just a vapid big baby. She's 22, not 12. She was fired from hollyoaks as she kept turning up drunk and even the rest of the housemates know she's there to turn perception around and she's too bloody thick to realise she's making things worse. I hope she's out tonight!


I also very much dislike how she keeps blaming BB for her behaviour and saying that it's showing her in a bad light, no it's showing how you behave and that is akin to a toddler who has had her favourite toy snatched from her hand, how ridiculous was she when she wanted to say goodbye to jeremy, she had a proper little temper tantrum.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

God love Jeremy, he would have walked with her and she would have let him too. I laughed my head off when you could hear saying 'I have to go, this is the 6th time I've said I'm leaving' what a twit! 
The GC has fairly pulled her horns in, she couldn't be nicer and that is making me deeply suspicious that she possibly heard something on her last escape attempt. 
I want to like Daniella but I just can't, I reckon she's another one who is keeping a lid on it for the cameras.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Way too much screeching last night :Yawn Tiff needs to go tonight, I just can't stand her, she's so over the top.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I would like to see Steph. go tonight, but not if it means Jeremy walks out. If Steph. goes i think we will see a much better side to Jeremy, hell he might even go after Tifff.*


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Stephanie needs therapy (or a slap! )

Jeremy is a drip. How can he find such a female attractive? epressed


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I did think it was a pretty nasty thing for Daniella to say though, who is she to decide whether Steph will work again or not? Given her history including some quite recently I expected her to be more understanding and if she felt Steph needing warning about the risk to her future career she could have done that quietly and privately not in front of the others. I hate people who say "I'm only telling you what everyone else is saying behind your back". I hope Tiffany goes tonight she is like a big kid throwing a tantrum because she got nominated. Out of interest were the ones nominating given immunity? it seemed odd that they all only nominated from the "toxic" group thereby Gemma escaped again.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I couldn't figure out if they had immunity either. Even if it's all geared to keeping Gemma in, the public don't seem to like her so she's jiggered either way.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

I don't know why they thought it would be good TV to bring in Gillian McKeith to boss everyone around and look at poo....what qualifications does Gillian have exactly...one minute she a diet and poo expert and the next she's psychoanalysing them...this years CBB is the worst Imo.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

HA HA HA! And what is 'Dr' McKeiths penchant for dressing like a dolly all about?


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Mrsred said:


> HA HA HA! And what is 'Dr' McKeiths penchant for dressing like a dolly all about?


She does look ridiculous.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Watching Big Brother's Bit On The Side last night, Jeremy said that Scott has a girlfriend called Francesca.That came as a shock.*


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Well that was a bit of a shocker, and didn't Emma give him a right good grilling? Good on her, I say. 
I watched CBBBOTS as well and think he dropped scotty T in it because he himself had received a hard time. I wouldn't like to see mad meghans face when all this comes out! 
It will be interesting to see how Steph fares without him, it could be the making of her.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Mrsred said:


> Well that was a bit of a shocker, and didn't Emma give him a right good grilling? Good on her, I say.
> I watched CBBBOTS as well and think he dropped scotty T in it because he himself had received a hard time. I wouldn't like to see mad meghans face when all this comes out!
> It will be interesting to see how Steph fares without him, it could be the making of her.


*According to the net, Megan and Sam went partying in Kent last night.*


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Sodom and Gomorrah my mother in law would say, ha ha!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

JANICE199 said:


> *According to the net, Megan and Sam went partying in Kent last night.*


I thought it was a PA rather than partying though - in other words work but who knows what these fame hungry people will do to keep their faces in the press.

I can't see Stephanie staying the course now although I believe she had a phone call from her Dad which we haven't seen yet telling her they were proud of her and that she should stick it out until the end so perhaps that will have boosted her confidence.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

I thought emma was awful in her interview last night, rude and imo unprofessional she only questioned him on steph and it would of been nice if she could of tried to maybe talk about other things too, she was very hard on him and it was obvious she disapproved, which is fine, but as the interviewer it is her job to remain impartial, and he looked so uncomfortable it wasn't nice to watch, I would of liked to see steph go personally but had a feeling he would go instead because she brings more drama and arguments to the house, getting a bit fed up of the series now though lol and looking forward to it finishing, I am glad he landed Scotty t in it, (on bbbots) because the boy is gross and a hypocrite, all he does is sleep around (and I don't know how he gets so many girls, he makes my skin crawl) he has cheated on girls loads in the past apparently so for him to try and play the moral high ground is hilarious.

Gemma has been awful quiet since her last escape I think she has been told that the public aren't keen on her and is trying to bite her tongue now


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Did Steph actually say "is it in yet" when they were snogging and fooling around in bed :Wideyed:Wtf:Vomit:Yuck:Wideyed and I can't believe what Tiff said to Danielle in the garden about the bed time shenanigans :Jawdrop:Stop:Jawdrop there isn't enough brain bleach to remove any of last nights goings on, I would have been clutching my pearls if I had any.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I thought it was a PA rather than partying though - in other words work but who knows what these fame hungry people will do to keep their faces in the press.
> 
> I can't see Stephanie staying the course now although I believe she had a phone call from her Dad which we haven't seen yet telling her they were proud of her and that she should stick it out until the end so perhaps that will have boosted her confidence.


Proud? Why?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

*I think when Gemma and Danniella got out they got told about the public not liking their actions in the house, as both have been much quieter , afew times I have expected Gemma to jump in on an argument but when the camera went to her she was just sat there with her mouth shut, very unlike her. I think this big brother has been the worst I have seen. *


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

redroses2106 said:


> I thought emma was awful in her interview last night, rude and imo unprofessional she only questioned him on steph and it would of been nice if she could of tried to maybe talk about other things too, she was very hard on him and it was obvious she disapproved, which is fine, but as the interviewer it is her job to remain impartial, and he looked so uncomfortable it wasn't nice to watch, I would of liked to see steph go personally but had a feeling he would go instead because she brings more drama and arguments to the house, getting a bit fed up of the series now though lol and looking forward to it finishing, I am glad he landed Scotty t in it, (on bbbots) because the boy is gross and a hypocrite, all he does is sleep around (and I don't know how he gets so many girls, he makes my skin crawl) he has cheated on girls loads in the past apparently so for him to try and play the moral high ground is hilarious.
> 
> Gemma has been awful quiet since her last escape I think she has been told that the public aren't keen on her and is trying to bite her tongue now


Emma isn't great at interviewing IMO. She asks a question then interrupts the guest when they try to answer. . She speaks far too much herself.

That seems to be a theme running through the whole show though - everyone interrupts each other all the time and nobody ever gets a chance to speak coherently or finish their sentances, so the conversations are pointless.

A major bug bear of mine, as a couple of people I know do the same - it drives me nuts!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh lord, @MontyMaude, that is possibly one of the funniest posts I've ever read. I completely agree, what is regarded as normal sexual behaviour now mystifies me. Why you need the whole world to know what's going in on in your knickers is beyond me. 
Scotty T does absolutely nothing for me either, redroses, he's famous for being a 'lad' he's just the lucky one who got picked out to make a career of getting hammered and I don't find him remotely attractive. Although I think it will be between him and Darren day to win. I reckon Mr Day is angling for a cosy wee job in eastenders, his accent is a parody.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*To be honest, i don't think Emma was being judgemental in her interview. I think she was asking all the questions viewers have been talking about.*
*As for Gemma and  Danniella, according to CBBots, they have walked more than the 2 times we saw. I believe it was 4 times. The public should have been shown this.*


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I think emma was just right as well, why the heck should Jeremy come out looking whiter than white and getting praise for being a bit of a jack the lad? David Gest even sat him down and told him directly, you know she has a boyfriend so you don't go near, as did others, Steph is just too immature to see the bigger picture, not that that gets her off the hook but one of them needed to step up.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I really don't want Darren to win, I just don't get him, he is as dull as dishwater and not very bright judging by the answers he gave on the iq test on BBBOTS the other day, as horrible as it may sound how the hell did he manage to attract all the girls all he did in his infamous loverat years.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> Proud? Why?


No idea, probably just trying to give her a boost as her self esteem does seem pretty low.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> Proud? Why?


Because we all dream of seeing our daughter dumping her boyfriend on live TV whilst licking the balls of some brainless model she met a few days ago.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

You load of old cynics  I think it is true love and they will get married and live happily ever after in la la land :Joyful

I really don't know who I want to win, none of them really, absolutely not Gemma or Daniella or Tiffany (think she is getting a bit carried away with how popular she thinks she is) so either Stephanie (highly unlikely to happen), or sadly I think Scotty T will win although I have no idea why. Who the heck was the man who phoned Daniella that Gemma was screaming about? never heard of him.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

That bloke was an actor - no doubt someone else Gemma wants to be introduced to? 

She loves a bit of networking - she asked that Jason to get her an "audience " with Kim Kardashian - yeah, can see that happening! 

And Kendra to get her an invite to the Playboy Mansion.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*As we all know, it is against the rules for house mates to discuss nominations. Well the rules were broken by everyone except Steph.*
*BB has rewarded her with a prize. ......... But i won't tell you what the prize is.. haha*


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

JANICE199 said:


> *As we all know, it is against the rules for house mates to discuss nominations. Well the rules were broken by everyone except Steph.*
> *BB has rewarded her with a prize. ......... But i won't tell you what the prize is.. haha*


Oh gosh, I hope it doesn't buzz!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> Oh gosh, I hope it doesn't buzz!


*Omg that made me laugh.... I'd say something even better than one of those. lmao.*


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm another one who doesn't want any of them to win, I think Tiffany is the only one who is being half genuine so on that basis it would maybe have to be her for me. 
What in the name of god is Daniella on about? Telling Steph she'll never work again is hardly constructive criticism, no matter how you try and dress it up, why does she care what she does? Another one showing their nasty true colours. 
Gemma Collins really does live on another planet. Presumably her mother hasn't been well and is now getting better, so obviously after you find that bit out, you scream down the phone 'I want a party, organise me a big party!' Is she verruca Salt all grown up?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Looks like BB is giving Gc a birthday party. She must be the only house mate that gets rewarded for doing naff all.*


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Tiffany to win, I can't stand any of the others. I think Scotty will win though.



rottiepointerhouse said:


> Who the heck was the man who phoned Daniella that Gemma was screaming about? never heard of him.


Tamer Hassan, have seen his face but couldn't name one thing he's been in, he's appearing in GoT though this season.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I had to google him, still don't know him from a hole in the road and I watched GOT! 
Unless he was lucky enough to film in the hot countries, he's not got any more close to Hollywood than you or I, most of GOT was filmed in NI!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I find some of the things Tiff comes out with really funny actually. At this point I'd like to see her win, but there is no real contest with the other miserable lot IMO. Can't stand Darren, find him very false. What was last night all about, him saying he couldn't go over to Steph?? And Daniella thanking him for his loyalty? And on the subject of Daniella what a horrible woman. Very judgemental considering her past antics....you'd think she'd have more sympathy and compassion. Steph is just meh to me, although I do not think she deserves the vilification she's getting regardless of her circumstances and I loved when Emma said to Jeremy that he'd got off lightly. He bloody well did! If ever there was a clear sign of double standards that was it. Society is still very much the opinion of women not being allowed to exhibit the same behaviours men can get away with  But on the subject of Steph & Jeremy their bedroom antics would make me uncomfortable sleeping in the same room. Fancy doing that on TV for the nation to see! Don't think they had full sex, but there was definitely some kind of undercover shenanigans


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*God how could anyone be proud of doing this? :Vomit*
*http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/scotty-confesses-disgusting-sexual-experience-7283894*

*" 
Scotty T shocked housemates with a sexual confession.

He told housemates: "I was in Ibiza. I was s****ing this lass - standard - and I followed through. This is how clever Scotty T is. AT the same time she is still going, I got the sheet and started wiping my a***."

Tiffany instantly reacted, shouting: "what?"

Scotty continued: "So I'm kicking the sheet off the bed. When I finished I stood up and told her 'look, I'm just going to the toilet.'"*


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

He is quite revolting and what any young lady sees in him is beyond me :Vomit


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Hilarious, my idea of romance indeed, a scene from trainspotting reinacted with a 'celeb'. 
Tiffany to win for me, the rest are false pigs. 
Could Gemma be more helpful and accommodating? And I hardly think Steph is anywhere near the level of distruction Daniella Westbrook was at so I don't know what the heck she's on about. 
Even though Darren Day is all Mr Humble, he still like to dine out on his tales of daring do, he's another boke.


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

I have been watching it on and off. No one strikes me as a winner. 

Last night watching tiff throw herself all over Scotty t was just mortifying. She was desp to have sex with him, I'd bet for the publicity rather than the act. What is she a celeb for?

Steph is so immature and naive. 
Daniella was nothing like steph, the situ between her and Jeremy was down to the bubble they're in. Daniella was doing drugs and all sorts. 
Booze plays quite a part in Stephanie's lifestyle. She's often seen with a drink in the house. For someone reportedly sacked for drink problems its not the way to go to prove otherwise to the general public! 

Gemma grates on me. The flouncing off constantly is just pathetic. Remeber how she was on IAC. 
Every night I say I won't watch tomorrow's. But I always do!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Urgh, I rescind my tiff to win vote. BOKE, BOKE, BOKE, I really don't need know about her nocturnal fiddlings one little bit. 
None of them to win, none! 
How spoilt is Gemma? A pony party and a 'proper' blow dry, nails, cocktails and a disco. I haven't ever had that much fuss on a birthday in my life, never mind other celebs who've had a birthday in the house!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I cannot stand Tiff & Scotty T, no one wants to hear about your sexual exploits in that much detail :Vomit. I think I want Darren to win, I rather like him, he's the least full of crap out of all the housemates.


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Matrod said:


> I cannot stand Tiff & Scotty T, no one wants to hear about your sexual exploits in that much detail :Vomit. I think I want Darren to win, I rather like him, he's the least full of crap out of all the housemates.


He's the best of a bad bunch isn't he.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Darren is so faux humble and then effing and jeffing and acting like a wide boy the next. I think it will now be him, scotty T and Tiffany final three but maybe Daniella could knock one of them out, depending on public support. I think she's a right old meaner and trying desperately to keep a lid on it, there's no way something wasn't said to her and Gemma on one of their escape attempts, they've been practically angelic ever since.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Tiffany needs to keep her urges to herself. I don't understand her need to keep on, and on about it, what is she trying to prove.?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*It's still very much a one sided thing when it comes to male/female goings on.. If one of the men treated the women like Tiff does Scotty or Darren they would have been out.*
*As for Gemma, well words fail me, what a lazy, selfish piece of crap she is.*


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I actually think Scotty T is scared of Tiff, although I don't agree with sexual harassment its good to see him getting a taste of his own medicine for a change, the way that boy treats women is beyond words :Yuck I started out liking John and wanting him to win then went off him, now I hope its him or Darren who win. I hope Steph goes tonight for her own sake and so that she can get together with Jez, she won't win so what is the point in staying until Friday? However it would make my day if Gemma got the boot :Woot


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Please let it be one of the gruesome twosome out tonight - either Gemma or Daniella I'm not fussed!


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

never in the history of big brother has anyone had so much on their birthday including cards from family, it has never been done, usually they have to do a task to receive anything from home something about it all is very fishy, Gemma doesn't do a thing in the house yet is never given a warning, and is constantly rewarded. I don't care which of them goes tonight, I find them all annoying tbh. and as for a winner, none of them deserve it imo it's a pity David Guest had to leave as I think he would of been the winner if he has been able to stay.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Totally agree @redroses2106, they are all odious in their own way and David Gest may have painted his head with boot polish, but he was good fun and you knew what you were getting, no wonder he left!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Why oh why is Steph still in?! It's not just her housemates that are bored by her constant blathering about Jeremy :Yawn. I'd have preferred the GC to stay in, I know she's lazy, selfish etc but I find it hilarious, I can't believe she's for real! Oh & Tiff & her vocal statements of her permanent arousal :Vomit:Facepalm I don't want to know!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Holy smokes, but Gemma's reception from the crowd was one of the worst I've ever seen, they were baying for blood. She was like a lamb with Emma and Rylan, and trotted out the same spiel to both. A very clever woman indeed I think.
I'm surprised Steph relieved the most votes to save, so I have no idea who will win now.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm glad Steph got the most votes to save as I think some of the housemates have been very harsh in their treatment of her and overlooked her as competition. Interesting when Darren talking about being unfaithful and being caught there were no lectures for him yet they feel entitled to judge Steph for pretty much anything she does. So glad Gemma got the boot with the crowd chanting their displeasure at her behaviour. No shame in not completing any tasks and losing the team rewards/food she is so selfish, if she hates tasks and games why did she go in there and why the heck did she go into the jungle? I know she walked after a couple of days but she never would have done a trial had she stayed.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

It was in the paper this morning that Darren day walked out on Suzanne Shaw three months after their son was born and allegedly said 'sorry, I don't do families'. Delightful. 
But it's all ok now, he's settled down now and is 'good'.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Poll on Digital Spy for who to win

Tiff 38% 
Scotty T 20%
Darren 14%
Steph 12%
John 9%
Danniella 7%


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Mrsred said:


> It was in the paper this morning that Darren day walked out on Suzanne Shaw three months after their son was born and allegedly said 'sorry, I don't do families'. Delightful.
> But it's all ok now, he's settled down now and is 'good'.


One thing i never do is believe what was written in the paper's, everyone knows they exaggerate the truth .. He made a lot of mistakes back then and he has admitted he's made mistakes ... It also takes two


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Hence why I said 'allegedly'. 
He can make all the mistakes he likes but I have very little sympathy when children are envolved.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm not a mean person and I have to say, I don't like BB showing this stuff all back to them, just when they have reached the final week and are all getting on. It's making me wince.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> It was in the paper this morning that Darren day walked out on Suzanne Shaw three months after their son was born and allegedly said 'sorry, I don't do families'. Delightful.
> But it's all ok now, he's settled down now and is 'good'.


Yes I've heard this before too. He may be loyal to his wife and kids and all that now, but I don't buy his 'nice guy' act at all to be honest. There is just something very snidey about him and as the lovely people at Digital Spy say - doesn't he like to whine! :Yawn


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Have I missed something?

I thought they were a bunch of Z list celebrities and reality "stars" lazing around most of the day, smoking and drinking and shaming themselves for the entertainment of the public for financial reward and the pathetic need to have their egos massaged and be convinced that they are popular?

Last night, the way they (and their friends and family) were going on about how well they had done, how everyone was so "proud" of what they had achieved during this profound "journey" that they had discovered an alternative to penicillin or a cue for cancer! :Meh


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> Have I missed something?
> 
> I thought they were a bunch of Z list celebrities and reality "stars" lazing around most of the day, smoking and drinking and shaming themselves for the entertainment of the public for financial reward and the pathetic need to have their egos massaged and be convinced that they are popular?
> 
> Last night, the way they (and their friends and family) were going on about how well they had done, how everyone was so "proud" of what they had achieved during this profound "journey" that they had discovered an alternative to penicillin or a cue for cancer! :Meh


Was that on the main programme? I didn't see anything from friends and family  although I don't watch the Rylan show.

I thought John really lost the plot last night, he looked ill and very on the edge. He backed himself into a corner really over the Steph/Scotty task to be the centre of attention and was like a kid the way he wouldn't come and eat his burger.

I'd quite like Steph to win but think it will be Tiff.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

It's all such a 'journey', a 'life changing experience' isn't it? Apart from the cameras, it looks like a jolly holiday to me, no worries about paying your bills on time, what to buy for tea, fighting with children over homeworks and other blah things that real life entails. Plus **** (even though I've given up for years, if they were handed to me, I would have a fight on my hands to say no) and booze of an evening - sign me up! 
God forgive me for speaking ill of anyone's child but Daniella's son came across like a little hooligan, he obviously cursed as it was blocked out and Rylan told him off a bit and Daniella was laughing, I would be mortified if one of my kids came pm the telly and did that! 
On the main show, after the live Rylan bit, John shot himself in the foot for the final time, he came across as a crashing drama queen and an uppity bore. I would be very surprised if he made final three, I reckon he will be first to go tonight.


----------



## StrawberryBlonde (May 27, 2015)

Im just gonna chime in & say SCOTTY T TO WIN :Joyful


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Rylan was on live from the house at 8 and then again at 11 last night @rottiepointerhouse. All the housemates families were on as well. 
How you know age has crept up on you - when scottys mother appeared my first thought was 'oh, isn't she very glamorous!'


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I would love to see Darren win.*


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't care who wins tbh :Meh

Gemma was on This Morning today and having watched back some of her own antics declared that the GC was dead! Hmm, seem to remember she said that once before when people were turning against her 

Maybe nobody turned up to see her in her shop after her eviction, despite a number of plugs that she was going to be there!?

Wonder how long that will last this time?


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I saw that too, and she said the same last night on cbbbots. This after having a cry on Loose Women as well, allegedly her boyfriend has been cheating on her. 

Wasn't this what happened after the I'm A Celeb debacle? 

Any road up, I don't care who wins either!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I saw that too, and she said the same last night on cbbbots. This after having a cry on Loose Women as well, allegedly her boyfriend has been cheating on her. 

Wasn't this what happened after the I'm A Celeb debacle? 

Any road up, I don't care who wins either!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I saw that too, and she said the same last night on cbbbots. This after having a cry on Loose Women as well, allegedly her boyfriend has been cheating on her. 

Wasn't this what happened after the I'm A Celeb debacle? 

Any road up, I don't care who wins either!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I saw that too, and she said the same last night on cbbbots. This after having a cry on Loose Women as well, allegedly her boyfriend has been cheating on her. 

Wasn't this what happened after the I'm A Celeb debacle? 

Any road up, I don't care who wins either!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Because of Rylan's show being live from the house last night I was convinced it was the finale!  So very confused when normal highlights started at 9.

Anyway, I'm convinced Scotty T will win. He has something like 2 million Twitter followers and there was a scam or something about his voting line. Another Geordie Shore cast member pretended to tweet out his personal number, but of course it was Scotty's voting line and therefore tricked a lot of fans  Ch5/BB are investigating but they leave a lot to be desired with their 'investigations'. I can't stand him so will be very disappointed with that result. Would prefer anyone but him at this stage to be honest, although probably Tiff edges out just over the rest.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

if I had to pick one of them to win, it would probably be Darren,


----------



## Idalia (May 14, 2014)

I really don't care who wins this series, however I think it will be Scotty if his army of Twitter followers vote.
It's the first time since BB began that I haven't been rooting for someone to win or felt the need to throw in a couple of votes.
I really hope Gemma has seen the error of her ways and dropped the GC act for good. Even though I didn't like her as a HM I must say I've started to feel a bit sorry for her, the crowd during her eviction were really awful and the comments on DS are just vile and almost invariably focus on her weight.
Incidentally her now ex (alleged cheat) BF is back in prison after breaching his license terms.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Well that was an anti climax of a finale. Darren making it to the top three??  who the bloody hell voted for him! No surprise who won, but I think it's disappointing as he was a bit of a non entity really. Oh well.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

If Darren Day hadn't a load of pan stik on AND white eyeliner, I need to adjust the contrast on my telly! 

That's it until the summer I suppose, what will we all watch now?!


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

they all looked a bit orange really lol 

apparently someone posted scotts vote number saying it was his personal phone number and loads of folk called it big brother claims to of not counted them that they confirmed to be from this but I don't believe it - none of them really deserved to win but least of all was scotty - he was boring in the house, done nothing at all, had a few kisses with tiff and told a gross story about shitting himself whilst shagging BOKE if that is what the uk public see as a good winner then there are a lot of people seriously need their heads testing ewww 

tbh I am glad it's over it was getting a bit boring in the end so phew!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Well I'm a sucker for a romance so I hope Jeremy and Steph make a go of it.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

That's four weeks of my life I won't get back! 

I AM NOT WATCHING CBB ANY MORE!!!!!! ...........


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I still think Darren should have won.:Arghh*


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

This is the very first year I have thought things were fixed or more than meets the eye was going on in the background. 
There was the Scotty T phone number thing, apparently Gemma broke out 4 times instead of 2 and the public weren't shown for some reason and Daniella had left the house to go and have her veneers fixed, which, for me coincided with her keeping her trap shut and not just because of going to the dentist!
I'll miss CBBBOTS, did anyone else watch last nights? Good god but Pete Burns face is now a painful looking, immovable mask.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Mrsred said:


> This is the very first year I have thought things were fixed or more than meets the eye was going on in the background.
> There was the Scotty T phone number thing, apparently Gemma broke out 4 times instead of 2 and the public weren't shown for some reason and Daniella had left the house to go and have her veneers fixed, which, for me coincided with her keeping her trap shut and not just because of going to the dentist!
> I'll miss CBBBOTS, did anyone else watch last nights? Good god but Pete Burns face is now a painful looking, immovable mask.


*I thought Scotty T looked so smug when the finalists were waiting in the house. How Steph came 2nd i'll never know... Oh, and does anyone know what John was replying to when he said to the audience " yeah that was 5 years ago, get over it"?*
*The gossips are saying, Jeremy was with another girl the night before last. ( not confirmed i might add ).*


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

He did look like a smug little twit didn't he? The cretin still didn't get it when Emma brought up his love of maths, yes dear, it's Countdown for you after your revelation that 4x4=12. 
Jeremy was meant to appear on This Morning yesterday (I seem to watch an awful lot of trash TV) and was 'ill' Rylan then said he could neither confirm or deny he was Ill through drink!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

JANICE199 said:


> *I thought Scotty T looked so smug when the finalists were waiting in the house. How Steph came 2nd i'll never know... Oh, and does anyone know what John was replying to when he said to the audience " yeah that was 5 years ago, get over it"?*
> *The gossips are saying, Jeremy was with another girl the night before last. ( not confirmed i might add ).*


I think I heard someone shouting "Christian" - his character in Eastenders I believe. If I voted in these things (which I don't because I'm usually watching it hours later or the next day) I would have voted for Steph, not because I particularly like her but I felt she was just a fairly ordinary mixed up young lady who has low self esteem/worth and has obviously made some silly mistakes like we all do growing up but hers have been played out in the media. I think the adults on the show (Daniella/John/Darren and even Gemma who is more mature) could have cut her some slack and handled things differently so I was pleased to see her beat all of them  I hope she gets some work out of this and can get her life back on track.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I think I heard someone shouting "Christian" - his character in Eastenders I believe. If I voted in these things (which I don't because I'm usually watching it hours later or the next day) I would have voted for Steph, not because I particularly like her but I felt she was just a fairly ordinary mixed up young lady who has low self esteem/worth and has obviously made some silly mistakes like we all do growing up but hers have been played out in the media. I think the adults on the show (Daniella/John/Darren and even Gemma who is more mature) could have cut her some slack and handled things differently so I was pleased to see her beat all of them  I hope she gets some work out of this and can get her life back on track.


*I have to admit i felt sorry for Steph. But she is too much of a live wire for my liking. Also, i think Jeremy will regret getting in with her. *


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I agree that Steph was little more than a young thing, tipping about the place. There certainly wasn't any malice in her, she just bounced around and reacted before putting her brain into gear. 
The rest of the house were, in a covert way bullying her and Mr Lovely Darren Day wouldn't speak to or comfort her as Johnny et al had taking agin her. A girl that was young enough to be his daughter, charming!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Scotty T's manager/agent also posted on Twitter that he'd 'knock Tiffany out' when she got out and that the reason Scotty didn't wanna go there was because she looks like the guys from the film White Chicks. Absoutley vile things to say, but there you go the likes of Scotty won  

I also think they should have void all his votes and started fresh after the scam. No way could they trace every scam vote......


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Voting stats released

http://www.digitalspy.com/tv/celebr...e-revealed-just-how-much-did-scotty-t-win-by/


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I do think it's the younger folk ie, teens and early twenties that vote in these things. I can't remember the last TV thing I voted in, it must be well over a decade ago!


----------

